# 2022 main reaper sign up and discussion thread



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

And so it begins...👻👻👻👻👻


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

👻 Yayyy!! 👻
I’m in! Gotta work on that list and a PM will be on its way!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, you know I am in!! I have zero idea what to put on my list, as I'm rather out of room for decor, lol, but I'll figure something out. I'll sign up, officially, when I can come up with that list.
Speaking of, we need a Likes/Dislikes thread...which you could already be working on, since this thread only just popped up, lol.

{{WitchyKitty does her usual thing for the start of each Reaping Season...gets blankets, pillows and string lights ready to put up in bethene's bushes for the Victim wait. Oh, and gets her water wings ready...just in case.}}

The Auditor already started setting up the bar, during the pre-Victim waiting days, so we just need to get that more fully stocked for, hopefully, a lot more Reapers, this year...and does anyone know where the pool floaties and giant pool gerbil balls went to???


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Wheels are turning in my head of what I would like…. I will work on a Pinterest thread for this reap. Ooooo I am so excited! 


I’ll help stock the bar with some sangrias 🍷!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> {{WitchyKitty does her usual thing for the start of each Reaping Season...Oh, and gets her water wings ready...just in case.}}


Wise you are. So very, very wise. Muhahaha


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I will most likely sit out the actual exchange this year....I'm 300% focused on an upcoming fandom convention (Miss Fisher Con!) where I'm presenting on organized crime in Australia during the 1920s and 30s, so the idea of pulling a list together in time..um, nope. BUT! Definitely here for the bush-play!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Привет друзья, как ты? 
Lady Arsenic pours herself a merlot & grabs a slice of pizza. She starts playing Bach partita #3 in E major on the violin while waiting for friends to drop by.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

According to my calendar it's nearly Falloween, but it's still too hot!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Привет друзья, как ты?
> Lady Arsenic pours herself a merlot & grabs a slice of pizza. She starts playing Bach partita #3 in E major on the violin while waiting for friends to drop by.


Pizza?! There is PIZZA??? Where? Is it gone, already? Is there any Pineapple Jalapeno pizza????? ("Try before you deny.")


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am so, so sorry to whoever gets my list...it's a disaster. I don't know what I'm typing and it's even confusing ME, in spots, lol. I'm trying to just doctor my list from previous years...adding to it, removing a few things. It has gotten rather huge and, probably, repetitive. 😂


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I decided to work on a Pinterest thread to get ideas of what I want and need then I’ll work off that to make my list… wheels are still turning.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I am in of course 😊. I started my Pinterest board a few days ago but I am not finished. Also need to make a list and sign up officially. Might take me a few days, I work weekends, and I am preparing for vacation that starts on my birthday next week!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

☝ I'm post #13... So awesome, my favorite number!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in but need to start my pintrest page and list see what direction i want to go


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, everyone makes special Pinterest boards for the Reaper and I'm over here just like, "Here's my Pinterest link...search through all of my boards that might be relevant." LOL.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Pizza?! There is PIZZA??? Where? Is it gone, already? Is there any Pineapple Jalapeno pizza????? ("Try before you deny.")


Yep. It's right here. On the pool floatie...just reach over and grab some...just a little bit farther....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Привет друзья, как ты?


Привіт, друже! Як приємно бачити вас знову!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Yep. It's right here. On the pool floatie...just reach over and grab some...just a little bit farther....


Sigh...cruel. Very cruel.
Do I give up the delicious Pineapple Jalapeno Pizza...or go for the pizza, knowing I may drown. Hmmm...

{{WitchyKitty puts on her water wings and reaches for the pizza...💦🌊...SO worth it.}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Привіт, друже! Як приємно бачити вас знову!


Okay, I got curious and did a translate for both of your, apparent, Russian spy language.
First, Lady Arsenic said something along the lines of, "Hello, friends. How are you?"
...but, Auditor...yours translated to, "Hello, my friend! Yak will give you heat!"...
...LOL!!!! What?? Yaks will give you heat????? 😂


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, I got curious and did a translate for both of your, apparent, Russian spy language.
> First, Lady Arsenic said something along the lines of, "Hello, friends. How are you?"
> ...but, Auditor...yours translated to, "Hello, my friend! Yak will give you heat!"...
> ...LOL!!!! What?? Yaks will give you heat????? 😂


I'm speaking Ukrainian....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> I'm speaking Ukrainian....


Well, that would explain a lot, lol!! It came up as Russian.

New, Ukrainian translation: Welcome, print! How nice to see you again! (Print? Close enough, lol.)


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I haven't checked in to HF for a couple of weeks, and today on a whim I thought I'd see if there are any new threads. So glad I did! I'm in and will get my list put together in the next week or so.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, that would explain a lot, lol!! It came up as Russian.
> 
> New, Ukrainian translation: Welcome, print! How nice to see you again! (Print? Close enough, lol.)


"Well hello my friend! How nice to see you again!"


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm back in again this year. I need to work on my list.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes! I'm in please! Now where's that pinterest board...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lucidhalloween said:


> Yes! I'm in please! Now where's that pinterest board...


Happy 10th anniversary, Lucid! Wishing you and yours 100 more!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm in! Will work on a list and tweak my Pinterest board(s) tonight.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Привіт, друже! Як приємно бачити вас знову!


You as well! Organized crime in Australia? Is that how you met the gerbils?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, I got curious and did a translate for both of your, apparent, Russian spy language.
> First, Lady Arsenic said something along the lines of, "Hello, friends. How are you?"
> ...but, Auditor...yours translated to, "Hello, my friend! Yak will give you heat!"...
> ...LOL!!!! What?? Yaks will give you heat????? 😂


He said nice to see you again!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> He said nice to see you again!


Look, if someone has a Yak in heat, I'm leaving the bushes right now!!!


----------



## Happy Masked Guy (6 mo ago)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is a Reaper event? I'm up for anything


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Masked Guy said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is a Reaper event? I'm up for anything


It's basically a Secret Santa Exchange, but Halloween style. Bethene runs the exchange. We sign up by sending her a PM with the info she asks for in the rules and a very detailed list of things you like/want/need and don't like, and post that same list in the likes/dislikes thread for this Reaper for us all to see (not your personal info, though, that just gies to bethene.) Once sign up period is over, she will match us all up, Reapers and Victims, then we have until the ship date to make/buy/find gifts that our victims would love from their list, then mail it out to them...send bethene the tracking number when you ship.
Once you get your own reaping box, you need to take pics and post in this Reaper's picture thread, that bethene will put up, later, and thank your Reaper. Your Victim will do the same with what you send them.
If you think you would like to play, go to page one, first post, of this thread and read the official rules.
You can go to the likes/dislikes thread to get ideas for what to put on your list, if you'd like.
You can, also, search for previous Secret Reapers from other years to look at the picture threads to get an idea of what people send, too.
One thing, since you are new, having more posts, taking part in this discussion thread, putting pics in albums of your Halloween decor, linking a Pinterest page with Halloween things you like to your list, ect., will all help your future Reaper to know your style, better, so they can make sure you will like your reaping gifts.
Hope you decide to join! Like I said, check out the rules on page one, and if you have more questions, you can ask, here, PM bethene, or even PM me and we will all answer as best we can. It's so much fun!
Oh, and I see you are from overseas...we do have a few others from out of the states who play, so it's great to have more to join, especially if one of you wants to be matched with another from across the pond for shipping cost issues. You are given the choice of where you are willing to ship to when you send your info to bethene.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Masked Guy said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is a Reaper event? I'm up for anything


Here are some helpful links, once you have read the rules on page one of this thread:

Here is the Likes/Dislikes Thread for this Secret Reaper:
Like and dislikes lists for main reaper 2022

Here is last years Main Secret Reaper Teaser and Picture thread, if you'd like to scroll through a bit:
2021 Big SECRET REAPER: picture & teaser thread


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Spooky salutations everyone - I’m in for another year of fun!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm in! Need to start working on my list. 🎃


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> You as well! Organized crime in Australia? Is that how you met the gerbils?


Omerta prevents me from describing how I met the gerbils....I can say, though, that no yak in heat was involved.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lord....now I'm running with ideas on how to incorporate a yak in heat into a haunt. Maybe something similar to the Erumpent scene in Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Omerta prevents me from describing how I met the gerbils....I can say, though, that no yak in heat was involved.


Just to point out...I wasn't the one who translated what you wrote as "Yak in heat", lol...blame Google!!🤣😂🦬🔥


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Lord....now I'm running with ideas on how to incorporate a yak in heat into a haunt. Maybe something similar to the Erumpent scene in Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them.


Omg...🤣


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just lounging in the blanket tents in bethene's bushes and trying to figure out my list. 🤔
I feel like I'll never be able to PM it to bethene or post it because I don't know what I should really put down, this time, knowing I don't have much room for more (...even though I always want more Halloween stuff and don't want to say, "don't get this or that due to having nowhere to put it"...which is why I'm out of room, lol.). I just keep changing my list. This is a hard one, this year.
Sigh...I need a bigger house and a crew to help me decorate...that's what I should put on my list!

Also...sure is quiet in bethene's bushes...
Everyone was begging for sign ups, so, where is everyone?? Part of the fun is the pre-Reaper shenanigans!! Remember how it used to be? Flying monkeys, ninja gerbils, glitter bombs, cocktails, treats, pool fun, witches flying over the house on brooms, guard cats, killer hellhound poodles with glam collars who ended up needing therapy, gerbil/cat romances...I could go on! I'm feeling all alone in the blanket tents with pillows and twinkle lights that I put up. Guess I'll give up on my list, for tonight, and take a cat nap on the pillows...
{Biiiiiiig stretch, make some biscuits, turn in a circle, lay down..."purrrrrrrrr"}


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Seems as though everyone is working hard on their list quietly in their tents… once everyone is done with their list I am pretty sure the party will start!
I too am having difficulty with the list. Trying to be smart and think of what I really need that can be shipped in a box since a crew of people to help decorate might not quite fit into a box.
I am also trying to be mindful of what is possible to receive. Don’t feel alone… I am right next door in my tent with my glow in the dark stars thinking 🤔 of what to put on my list as I gazed at the beautiful moon 🌙 !


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Currently lurking in my mom's bushes! 🤣
It's her birthday! 🎉
We got her everything on her list, and she never asks for much. Just finished decorating her table. Also got her a HUGE bunch of glads, August's birth flower. We both love them, my birthday is on Friday so I'm also an August baby.

My daughter made her favorite cake: Chocolate with panuche frosting. It was her first time doing it, turned out great! She even colored some purple to write on the cake with.

And yes, she gets a princess sash and hat because she's still a princess at 79!
Here are some pics...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Currently lurking in my mom's bushes! 🤣
> It's her birthday! 🎉
> We got her everything on her list, and she never asks for much. Just finished decorating her table. Also got her a HUGE bunch of glads, August's birth flower. We both love them, my birthday is on Friday so I'm also an August baby.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your mommy!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Birthday girl 😁


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I am ready for the reaper! I am currently working on my list. Last year I was in the middle of nursing school and did not have time to join. I was sooo depressed because I had no time for any Halloween stuff!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Will there be a separate thread for our likes and dislikes? Or should we post here?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

You know I am in-will re-vamp and post my list later tonight or tomorrow. Been a long night and day for me. My oldest Daughters boyfriend missed his kidney transplant because he had covid. This is the second time missed (illness both times) so we are dealing with that


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> You know I am in-will re-vamp and post my list later tonight or tomorrow. Been a long night and day for me. My oldest Daughters boyfriend missed his kidney transplant because he had covid. This is the second time missed (illness both times) so we are dealing with that


Oh no! Will be thinking of him and sending good energy! I hope it doesn't get postponed, again!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Will there be a separate thread for our likes and dislikes? Or should we post here?


Bethene posted it, already. I linked it on the page, before this, but here it is, again:
Like and dislikes lists for main reaper 2022


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> Bethene posted it, already. I linked it on the page, before this, but here it is, again:
> Like and dislikes lists for main reaper 2022


Thank you!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have officially 6 signed up!! Off to a good start!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm in. Time to dust off the quill and ink. Where'd I put that paper?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Considering. The later shipping time is appealing, but do I have enough of my Halloween mojo back to make it happen?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Also...sure is quiet in bethene's bushes...
> Everyone was begging for sign ups, so, where is everyone?? Part of the fun is the pre-Reaper shenanigans!! Remember how it used to be? Flying monkeys, ninja gerbils, glitter bombs, cocktails, treats, pool fun, witches flying over the house on brooms, guard cats, killer hellhound poodles with glam collars who ended up needing therapy, gerbil/cat romances...I could go on! I'm feeling all alone in the blanket tents with pillows and twinkle lights that I put up. Guess I'll give up on my list, for tonight, and take a cat nap on the pillows...
> {Biiiiiiig stretch, make some biscuits, turn in a circle, lay down..."purrrrrrrrr"}


I remember...

Low-key freaking out about the presentation Friday. I'll be more playful next week.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

byondbzr said:


> Birthday girl 😁
> 
> View attachment 764167


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Those sneaky ninja gerbils were sure keeping the kitties running from window to window!!!! And they sure were watching the 2 bigger bushes in the center of the front yard - and did I hear glasses cling there???


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just lounging in the blanket tents in bethene's bushes and trying to figure out my list. 🤔
> I feel like I'll never be able to PM it to bethene or post it because I don't know what I should really put down, this time, knowing I don't have much room for more (...even though I always want more Halloween stuff and don't want to say, "don't get this or that due to having nowhere to put it"...which is why I'm out of room, lol.). I just keep changing my list. This is a hard one, this year.
> Sigh...I need a bigger house and a crew to help me decorate...that's what I should put on my list!
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. I sold my house two years ago that was MUCH bigger than the place I'm in now. I don't have near the room to display all my goodies or store them.... But it's not going to stop me from getting more decorations!!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm definitely in. Working on my list now. I get on here at work because I don't have a computer at home. This computer won't allow me to pull up Pinterest. Can someone give me ideas on how to link my pinterest page......I guess from my phone??? Thanks.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Tvling said:


> I'm definitely in. Working on my list now. I get on here at work because I don't have a computer at home. This computer won't allow me to pull up Pinterest. Can someone give me ideas on how to link my pinterest page......I guess from my phone??? Thanks.


On my phone, I copy the link of my Pinterest board. Then when replying here: Open the URL symbol (looks like a chain link), paste the link in top field, and write the name of board in the text field. Then post and the link should work. 
Is that what you meant? I have an Android btw...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am now officially signed up _joins everyone in the bushes-sets down chocolate brownies for everyone_


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

byondbzr said:


> On my phone, I copy the link of my Pinterest board. Then when replying here: Open the URL symbol (looks like a chain link), paste the link in top field, and write the name of board in the text field. Then post and the link should work.
> Is that what you meant? I have an Android btw...


I would have to write down the link and then type it in here, but I'm going to try that and see if it works.
Thanks!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

byondbzr said:


> Birthday girl 😁
> 
> View attachment 764167


Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I've decided this year, I'll set up a New Orleans snow-ball and praline stand on the lawn. Lots of flavors....with a bench so all can sit and wait.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you for the brownies Shadow Panther! There's Pizza of every kind on the table. Friends, I need a house protection spell. If it's not 1 thing around here, it's 10. The plumber is here working on something, and.......$$$$$$$motherfu$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!
Then I still have to get the dishwasher fixed eventually.....(groan grumble, kicks rocks) Is Bob Villa alive and single?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Thank you for the brownies Shadow Panther! There's Pizza of every kind on the table. Friends, I need a house protection spell. If it's not 1 thing around here, it's 10. The plumber is here working on something, and.......$$$$$$$motherfu$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!
> Then I still have to get the dishwasher fixed eventually.....(groan grumble, kicks rocks) Is Bob Villa alive and single?


We have been dealing with the same...so have my in-laws. Everything in/on the houses has been breaking left and right. We can't keep up with it! You don't know whether to laugh, scream or cry. (All of the above.)

Ug. I may be quieter than usual, for a bit. I came down with something awful. I can barely type this.
I'd look up a few good house protection spells, but my head feels like someone has it in a vise, set it on fire and is hammering ice picks into it. (I can say, out of quick memory, to wash all of your entry doors down with water mixed with some peppermint essential oil. It will help to stop any more bad energy from entering your home...plus, it smells good!)

Someone save me some brownies, pizza and New Orleans snacks for until I am up to eating food, again.

Okay, going to close my eyes, again.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you WitchyKitty, I will buy peppermint oil & try this as soon as I can. I will have healthy thoughts for you, I hope a good sleep and maybe something funny to watch is all it takes to get you back pool side with us.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> I am now officially signed up _joins everyone in the bushes-sets down chocolate brownies for everyone_


Chocolate? Did you say chocolate? I haven't had any chocolate in the house for over a month! Can I please, please have a tiny nibble of a brownie while I debate on joining?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sorry taking on more at work just have not had time to sign up . plan to do it this weekend. 

hey you haunted peeps come join in on the fun and sign up with us


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Thank you for the brownies Shadow Panther! There's Pizza of every kind on the table. Friends, I need a house protection spell. If it's not 1 thing around here, it's 10. The plumber is here working on something, and.......$$$$$$$motherfu$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!
> Then I still have to get the dishwasher fixed eventually.....(groan grumble, kicks rocks) Is Bob Villa alive and single?


I know how you feel. Our brand new refrigerator has been broke since the end of April. We've had repairmen scheduled to come four times and three of those were no shows!! We have another one scheduled for this Saturday and if they don't show all HE$$ is going to break loose!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> We have been dealing with the same...so have my in-laws. Everything in/on the houses has been breaking left and right. We can't keep up with it! You don't know whether to laugh, scream or cry. (All of the above.)
> 
> Ug. I may be quieter than usual, for a bit. I came down with something awful. I can barely type this.
> I'd look up a few good house protection spells, but my head feels like someone has it in a vise, set it on fire and is hammering ice picks into it. (I can say, out of quick memory, to wash all of your entry doors down with water mixed with some peppermint essential oil. It will help to stop any more bad energy from entering your home...plus, it smells good!)
> ...


Sorry you're feeling bad. Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

YEAH!!!!!!! I'm in! Just sent my list to Bethene. CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!! I LOVE THIS!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I am definitely in. I will put my list together and send you a PM Bethene as soon as possible. EEKKKK! I'm so excited!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Working on my list today. 

Was out and about earlier, stopped at Big Lots and they were putting up Halloween goodies! Some pics to get ya all excited...


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Slips behind the bushes to see what’s on the menu for this Wednesday evening. Looks over to eyeball the pool..

(This Va 90° weather is dreadful. Fall weather, where art thou?)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 13 officially signed up!! Yay!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Just had the plumber repair my kitchen line (finally).........seems to be going around

Witchykitty I am so sorry to hear you're sick-get better soon. we need you in the bushes


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

I am in, in, in. Perfect timing. I participated in 2019 and had such a great experience giving and getting. I will put the "official" want-list on the other thread but it should be pretty short and sweet: I like Halloween ornaments for Halloween trees. And I'm easy to please so I don't dislike pretty much any other Halloween themed thing. Except clowns I guess.

Glad to be back on the forum in general and hope to make some friends. Jerry


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy to see so many sign ups! 🎃
Thanks for the well wishes, everyone. I ended up so sick that I had to go to the ER, early, this morning. I ended up finding out that I have Covid. (I tried SO hard not to get it. Grrrrrr!)
So, I'll just pop in and say hi from waaaaaaaay over here until I get through this.
Keep those sign ups coming!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Happy to see so many sign ups! 🎃
> Thanks for the well wishes, everyone. I ended up so sick that I had to go to the ER, early, this morning. I ended up finding out that I have Covid. (I tried SO hard not to get it. Grrrrrr!)
> So, I'll just pop in and say hi from waaaaaaaay over here until I get through this.
> Keep those sign ups coming!


Wishing you a speedy recovery! 🎃


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> I've decided this year, I'll set up a New Orleans snow-ball and praline stand on the lawn. Lots of flavors....with a bench so all can sit and wait.


The snowballs sound good to me, it's a bit warm here at home.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon witchykitty


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I AM IN!

I just sent my list to Bethene.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Lady Arsenic.. washing floors and doorways with rock salt and rosemary and mint has always worked for me..
Witchkitty, I'm so sorry it got you.. hope you feel better soon


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry Witchykitty. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Feel better soon my dear Reaper Princess!!! Hugs to you!!
We are up to 15!!😁😁


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> We are up to 15!!😁😁


whoot we are doing great i plan to get officially signed up this weekend


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

WitchyKitty said:


> Pizza?! There is PIZZA??? Where? Is it gone, already? Is there any Pineapple Jalapeno pizza????? ("Try before you deny.")
> View attachment 763924
> 
> 
> View attachment 763926


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

I watched the fun from afar last year. This year though...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OK all signed up


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic continues to do battle with the gremlins that plague her home, inside and out. She draws another line of salt, sage, rosemary, peppermint and 4 leaf clovers.

"May a thousand yaks in heat drag you back to where you came from!"
a lightning bolt explodes above her head. The broken faucet, dishwasher, car battery, wasp nests and the other 6 issues lay in silence. The dust settles. The debris clouds part. A shape begins to form...moving towards her....it's....a gerbil........


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 17 official reaper/victims!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{WitchyKitty yells as best she can from far away...}}
This whole "yaks in heat" will never leave, now. It will become another part of the yearly reaper, lol...all because my Google mistranslated. 
🔥🦬🔥
😂😆


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> We have 17 official reaper/victims!!!


Cool. Come join us


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Yay I am all signed up. I can't wait! I've got cotton candy and caramel apples in my tent for everyone. Watch out for my kitties though they like to try to eat the treats.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I officially signed up with bethene and got my list over in the Likes/Dislikes thread. 🎃 
Time to go back to resting, for a bit.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I just signed up... mwah ha ha!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello boils and ghouls.. I'm Baaaaccckkk!!💕💕


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't done this in years. Mostly because the change of hands with the forum made it very glitchy for awhile and I gave up trying to get in.

I'm back! I hope!

I posted my list on the correct thread and I will send my list to Bethene.  Thanks for all of your help getting back into the swing of things here!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LairMistress- welcome back!! Don't forget to pm me your addy and likes list!! 

Also we have a separate thread for the likes list: it should be posted right under or above the discussion thread! 😊


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 21 officially signed up!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

bethene said:


> LairMistress- welcome back!! Don't forget to pm me your addy and likes list!!
> 
> Also we have a separate thread for the likes list: it should be posted right under or above the discussion thread! 😊


Thank you, and Sorry I missed that, I don't know if it's because I was gone so long, or I've become unfamiliar with the format here, but searching is not working well for me today, Lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> Thank you, and Sorry I missed that, I don't know if it's because I was gone so long, or I've become unfamiliar with the format here, but searching is not working well for me today, Lol


it is located here 








Like and dislikes lists for main reaper 2022


here is where to put your lists! and I cannot stress this enough, - make them very detailed!! If you think it is too details, it will probably be perfect!! LOL! Remember - DETAILED!!!!




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

His tool belt glistened in the moonlight. His hammer was large & impressive. 
"You do handyman jobs too, in addition to working Intel for the Auditor?"
Lady Arsenic was ECSTATIC! The heat, responsibilities and constant barrage of problems were getting to her. She poured a glass of Merlot. 
"Theres ants in the spare bedroom now, & the suckage on the vacuum cleaner sucks today. I guess that needs fixing too."
She handed him a honey-do list a mile long.
"For payment, I can offer you......Shadow Panther. I believe you two know each other from last year, right?"


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> His tool belt glistened in the moonlight. His hammer was large & impressive.
> "You do handyman jobs too, in addition to working Intel for the Auditor?"
> Lady Arsenic was ECSTATIC! The heat, responsibilities and constant barrage of problems were getting to her. She poured a glass of Merlot.
> "Theres ants in the spare bedroom now, & the suckage on the vacuum cleaner sucks today. I guess that needs fixing too."
> ...


Our Ninja Gerbils sure are handy!! It doesn't surprise me that one would be an experienced handyman, er, handygerbil...they need to make a living in the off season.
Handing over poor ShadowPanther?? The gerbils love you, they'd probably help you out for free, or a reduced rate. At least it gets X-Pired off the hook...


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm going to start my list right now and get it to Bethene!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It is with deep regrets that I've made the decision not to participate yet again. All of the reaps I've received over the years have been spectacular but home repairs are a priority and it's either the reaper or the card exchange this year.

I'll drop in and hang out in the bushes every once in a while.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> The gerbils love you, they'd probably help you out for free, or a reduced rate.


The gerbils do nothing for free. Love is love, but business is business....
Luckily for Shadow, though, the payment in this case was providing a distraction so nobody noticed the rest of the team raiding ALL of the pralines!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

These brownies are so good, unlike any I've tasted before!

...I feel a little funny....


----------



## Batleybee (Jun 8, 2021)

I would like to participate but before I officially sign up I have questions: 
Are we sending just one package or several?
Is there a max $ to spend? 

Thanks, 
Allison


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Shadow looks around confused after getting back from a mini vacation


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Batleybee said:


> I would like to participate but before I officially sign up I have questions:
> Are we sending just one package or several?
> Is there a max $ to spend?
> 
> ...


It's usually one big box, but some send multiple boxes for different reasons, such as needing more room, wanting to keep shipping cost down by sending smaller boxes instead of one bigger one, having fun by sending more than one box spread out over time, some send a small teaser gift ahead of the main reaping box, ect. It all depends. This Main Reaper doesn't have rules on the amount of boxes. Just make sure that, if you do send more than one actual reaping box, label them 1 of 2 or such so your victim knows...and don't accidentally give yourself away on the first boxes, lol. Save your reveal in a card or such in the final box.
As for a maximum amount...ahh, that has been a debate for awhile, now. There is definitely a minimum of $20 value, but people do go over, sometimes. A lot of us hoard items yearly that we find on sale, after Halloween clearance, thrift, ect that we use as our reaper stash...some craft like crazy and don't count craft supplies in our total...some are very good bargain hunters, use coupons, hit sales...all of this leads some of us to send boxes of gifts that look like we spent waaaay more than $20, even if we didn't. However, some people simply spend around the $20, maybe a little more, which is all the rules ask for. (The debate is that victims that get the normal reap amount, or reapers that send the normal amount, sometimes feel bad that they didn't get/send as much as others.)
The way many of us see it, is just do what you can and make your victim happy. If you can only do minimum, that's just fine! Make your victim happy with it! If you feel like you want to spend a little more because you see something you just know your victim will love, that's fine, too! Make your Victim happy!
(It's, also, hard to guage cost when you craft/build things...)
I hope that answers your question!

One other thing, should you decide to join, please take part in posting in the forum so we can get to know you...it will make it easier on your future reaper!
You can go back and look through last year's picture thread to get an idea of what people send. I wrote a long explanation post to another possible new Reaper that has the links you can click on...just scroll back in this thread a bit to my post number 33.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{WitchyKitty sings to everyone (from far away), to the tune of Nirvana's "Smells Like Teen Spirit"}}

🎵🎶 *"I've got Covid, kinda dangerous...I'm so bored now, Entertain us...I feel achy, I'm contagious...Going crazy, Entertain us!"* 🎶🎵


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to getting creative for my victim . days need to go by faster


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

I'll join up this year after lurking last year. I don't know about all the shenanigans going on in the bushes, but I hear there's pizza!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

morganmac said:


> I'll join up this year after lurking last year. I don't know about all the shenanigans going on in the bushes, but I hear there's pizza!


Pineapple Jalapeno Pizza, brochacho! 😋

Stick around long enough and you may find your way into all the shenanigans...or even start your own! It gets weirder every year, lol.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Batleybee said:


> I would like to participate but before I officially sign up I have questions:
> Are we sending just one package or several?
> Is there a max $ to spend?
> 
> ...


I hope you will join its great fun!

I had to travel last weekend and had to play catch up when I got back. Finally back on the forum and so excited! Will get my list put together....I always find it the hardest part of this whole thing because my Halloween cup floweth over. 👻 Love seeing the sign ups racking up and the party starting in the bushes!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Batleybee said:


> I would like to participate but before I officially sign up I have questions:
> Are we sending just one package or several?
> Is there a max $ to spend?
> 
> ...



Bethene has posted the official rules and info on the first page of this thread:









2022 main reaper sign up and discussion thread


Here it is.. the main reaper of the year! I have a few new "rules" if you will! Only 2 un-altered dollar tree items. If used to create something unique, that is fine! But DO NOT load the box with them. Unless specifically asked for in their list. You must follow, at the very least, the spirit of...




www.halloweenforum.com







> I have a few new "rules" if you will! Only 2 un-altered dollar tree items. If used to create something unique, that is fine! But DO NOT load the box with them. Unless specifically asked for in their list.
> You must follow, at the very least, the spirit of your victims list. If you brainstorm a cool idea that goes along with their list, that's great! But for example, if people decorate indoors only, don't send out door items!
> 
> *Rules:
> ...


Hope that helps!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> These brownies are so good, unlike any I've tasted before!
> 
> ...I feel a little funny....


{{WitchyKitty takes this rare opportunity to get someone to push our "funny feeling" Auditor into the pool.}} 🌊💧
Sigh, it would've been more satisfying to do it, myself...but what can ya' do when you have to distance from everyone? Still good for a laugh, though! 😁😆
I hope those special brownies were worth it!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{WitchyKitty, then, feels bad and sends the gerbils over to Auditor with a fluffy towel...}}


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Oops! Was it X-pired? Face palm! Sorry Shadow!
Edit:
"For payment I can offer you X-pired. I believe you two know each other from last year."


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

morganmac said:


> I'll join up this year after lurking last year. I don't know about all the shenanigans going on in the bushes, but I hear there's pizza!


Allegedly, but all I found was this flatbread contaminated with pineapple.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> {{WitchyKitty takes this rare opportunity to get someone to push our "funny feeling" Auditor into the pool.}} 🌊💧
> Sigh, it would've been more satisfying to do it, myself...but what can ya' do when you have to distance from everyone? Still good for a laugh, though! 😁😆
> I hope those special brownies were worth it!!


{{Sinks to the bottom of the pool, and sits there quite contentedly}}


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> {{WitchyKitty, then, feels bad and sends the gerbils over to Auditor with a fluffy towel...}}


{{the gerbils look at The Audtior, sitting on the bottom of the pool and waving "hello!"...then they look back at WitchyKitty rather confused.}}
{{then one of them gets an Idea! and runs away with the towel, giggling}}
{{it's never good when the gerbils giggle}}


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 26!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> {{the gerbils look at The Audtior, sitting on the bottom of the pool and waving "hello!"...then they look back at WitchyKitty rather confused.}}
> {{then one of them gets an Idea! and runs away with the towel, giggling}}
> {{it's never good when the gerbils giggle}}


How long can you breathe under water?!?! Just what WAS in those brownies?????

I hope the gerbils aren't coming after me with that towel...I'm Auntie WitchyKitty, remember???


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sigh...I know the gerbils will eat most of these, get tummy aches, and need Pepto, again...but here is my yearly Chocolate Chip Spice Zucchini Muffin treat, baked in Halloween liners! {{WitchyKitty has on a full hazmat suit to deliver the muffins so as to not get anyone sick. She sets them down, then backs away back to the far corners of the bushes...}} 

Enjoy!! Grab 'em before they're gone!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join us in the reaper. so much fun


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Yumm Witchy Kitty! Those look delicious and taste like tradition. Just got my sign up sent to Bethene and posted my likes/dislikes in that thread. I have been signed up about 5 minutes so it doesn't seem to early to start begging for my victim! Victim! Victim!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Come on, everyone!! This is the Main Secret Reaper...we should have more sign ups, especially with the slightly later start to give people time to get on the forum for the season!! Come join us!! We need to make this a BIG one!!

Hmmm...maybe I need to sing to lure Reapers and Victims to the bushes to sign up? It couldn't hurt to try...
Come! We FLY!!!!

🎵 🎶 "Come little Reapers, I'll take thee away, into a land of enchantment. Come little Reapers, the time's come to play, here in bethene's bushes of magic..." 🎶 🎵

Okay, if that doesn't work, I'm having bethene send out the Flying Monkeys...


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello my spooky friends!! I just now saw this thread and I am in! This is seriously my favorite event of the year-can’t wait!! I’ll start working on my list so I can become ‘official’ shortly!’ 👻💀☠🎃


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Shadow looks around confused after getting back from a mini vacation


Me too! 😂
Back from my birthday weekend trip to Logan, Ohio. We went to the Hippie Fest and the Hocking Hills Bigfoot Festival. Amazing trip, beautiful experiences, great memories with my kids! Pics or it didn't happen...



















Anyone save me a brownie??


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I feel like time is speeding past me but as soon as I sign up everything will slow down to a crawl as I wait for a victim. I am in and sending off my likes and dislikes now. 
Victim! Victim! Victim!
👻


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

It was me with the pipes-lol. I had to go back and catch up-okay now to settle back into the bushes. The brownies went fast so I brought Chocolate cake this time.

If anyone is on the fence about joining because you're not sure of things you can pm bethene or someone here. We don't bite, or you can post questions.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in for chocolate cake!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got the yummies to tempt Bethene's kitties to give me a peak at that list


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Chocolate cake-- yummm!!!! Save me a piece!!

Sorry I have been kinda MIA. Hubby has been dealing with health issues since middle of May. He has a open wound from surgery that has sponges in the "hole" with a vacuum sucking fluid out , with nurses coming changing the sponges 3 times a week. He is in pain,& very weak. I am worried about his lack of progress!
But am on top of sign ups, not just visiting the bushes as much


----------



## Batleybee (Jun 8, 2021)

bethene said:


> Chocolate cake-- yummm!!!! Save me a piece!!
> 
> Sorry I have been kinda MIA. Hubby has been dealing with health issues since middle of May. He has a open wound from surgery that has sponges in the "hole" with a vacuum sucking fluid out , with nurses coming changing the sponges 3 times a week. He is in pain,& very weak. I am worried about his lack of progress!
> But am on top of sign ups, not just visiting the bushes as much


Oh no I'm sorry to hear that. Sending well wishes for a speedy recovery for him.

I'm working on my detailed list and will sign up for the secret reaper. Thank you for organizing. Sorry I'm not active with forums... I'm learning!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just signed up! Very much looking forward to this!
Bethene, I hope he heals up very soon!!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh no I am so sorry Bethene. Sending healing thoughts prayers and good wishes for him. Let me know if you need any help with anything.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

bethene said:


> Chocolate cake-- yummm!!!! Save me a piece!!
> 
> Sorry I have been kinda MIA. Hubby has been dealing with health issues since middle of May. He has a open wound from surgery that has sponges in the "hole" with a vacuum sucking fluid out , with nurses coming changing the sponges 3 times a week. He is in pain,& very weak. I am worried about his lack of progress!
> But am on top of sign ups, not just visiting the bushes as much


I had a wound vac after my hysterectomy. I had a daily nurse for almost 6 weeks.
Some of the worst pain I have ever had in my life, was the removal of those sponges for cleaning. The nurses would call when they were 30 minutes out so I could pop my Percocet and give it time to kick in. But it never helped. 

It was stressful, healing is tough and takes time. There's also a mental game going on during this process, some days you are just sad and angry at your situation, other days are much brighter. I hope he can continue to heal , just keep being supportive even on his bad mental health days. I know it's not easy. Lots of hugs and healing energy coming your way!
(And I'm sure you already know, but lots of fluids and TONS of protein in his diet! I ate so much chicken, lol, thought I was going to turn into one! But the body really needs it for healing.)


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> Chocolate cake-- yummm!!!! Save me a piece!!
> 
> Sorry I have been kinda MIA. Hubby has been dealing with health issues since middle of May. He has a open wound from surgery that has sponges in the "hole" with a vacuum sucking fluid out , with nurses coming changing the sponges 3 times a week. He is in pain,& very weak. I am worried about his lack of progress!
> But am on top of sign ups, not just visiting the bushes as much


I am so sorry to hear this Bethene! Its so difficult and stressful to see someone we love in pain and distress. Remember to take care of yourself too--sometimes as caretakers we get so consumed with caring for the other person we don't realize the toll it takes. Thank you for sharing with us so we can send good thoughts. You are a saint to still do the reaper while you are dealing with that!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

As you know, I'm still thinking of your husband...and you...bethene! If you need anything, like extra help with the Reaper or such, just let me know. Hugs and more hugs! 💗


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...I've changed my mind...instead of everything on my list, can my future Reaper just give me a hug?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

13 days left for sign ups then its victim time whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 29 official!!

Thank you all for your kind words!! We spent today in the ER. His wound became 1 big one instead of 2. But sent him home. So dealing with this!
Byondbzr- I read him your post. I think he feels validated some what because he does the same thing - pain meds before but they really don't work!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Virtual hugs to you and your hubby Bethene!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

bethene said:


> Byondbzr- I read him your post. I think he feels validated some what because he does the same thing - pain meds before but they really don't work!


 In the hospital when they changed the sponges I was on Percocet and they gave me Dilaudid, and I still screamed so loud everyone on the floor could hear me. Felt like I was being murdered. It got a little better at home, not because it was less painful, but I kind of just got used to it. Mine was abdominal, and I can tell you, I know what it must feel like to be eviscerated. Not sure where his wound is located, but he will likely tell you the same thing.

I hated not being able to tie my shoes, get up by myself, walk fast, heck even use the restroom. It was all painful and many days I wanted to give up. I was told it would take possibly 4 months to heal, but I surprised my wound doc. Mainly because I was one of his younger patients and my body was just quicker because of that. In the beginning I had two "pouches" of fluid as well, then the wound tunneled and became one. Sound familiar? 🙂

Well let me tell you, after that? I started to heal faster, it was as if it drained quicker from the large wound. I hope the same happens for your husband! Let him know, I made it out! And one day when he leaves the wound clinic, he too will get to ring the bell!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> We have 29 official!!
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words!! We spent today in the ER. His wound became 1 big one instead of 2. But sent him home. So dealing with this!
> Byondbzr- I read him your post. I think he feels validated some what because he does the same thing - pain meds before but they really don't work!


Sending lots of healing energy hubby's way and to you


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, I've been away too long! I'll see if I can set aside some time for this. I'll let you know if I'm in, but very much leaning into it. Secret Reaper is the best, and Bethene is the queen! Though having a sick hubby sucks...


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I am in! I am in! Officially!!! Now I can finally get out of my tent and join the fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Byondbzr- I think the single wound is already healing better!! Less drainage . It is in his abdomen also! But he is 67 years old- so takes longer to heal! Plus he doesn't feel like eating. He has gotten so so skinny!! I told him he needs to force himself to eat something!!!! We have Boost high protein- but lucky to get one in him!!!!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> Byondbzr- I think the single wound is already healing better!! Less drainage . It is in his abdomen also! But he is 67 years old- so takes longer to heal! Plus he doesn't feel like eating. He has gotten so so skinny!! I told him he needs to force himself to eat something!!!! We have Boost high protein- but lucky to get one in him!!!!


Protein helps heal wounds, do whatever it takes to get him to drink those shakes lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Byondbzr- I think the single wound is already healing better!! Less drainage . It is in his abdomen also! But he is 67 years old- so takes longer to heal! Plus he doesn't feel like eating. He has gotten so so skinny!! I told him he needs to force himself to eat something!!!! We have Boost high protein- but lucky to get one in him!!!!


Yes, those shakes come in handy! My mom always has Ensure High Protein shakes in the fridge and I always have the Boost High Protein shakes. (Have you seen the new special flavor, Cinnabon Boost High Protein??? If you can find those, maybe he will be enticed to drink more! I found mine at Walmart.)
I'm glad to hear the single wound is healing better. We will all keep sending that healing energy, his way!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Great news about the wound healing faster! I was hoping it would! 🎉


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't believe we are already getting closer to Victim Time! While that's exciting, I'm concerned that our sign ups seem lower than usual...even with the slightly later start time. Where is everyone??? 
I'm suuuuuuper happy to see some members, who haven't played in awhile, come back, this year, as well as some new faces, but we still need more!!! The more, the scarier!! 
If anyone is on the fence, pleeeeeease come join!! If you are my Victim, you just may get a luxury car or a bunch of money or something!!!!
....
.....No...wait. I can't promise that. The last time I tried to send luxury gifts to my Victim, an quantum flux/interdimensional portal/vortex was, somehow, opened up inside the box (still not sure how I did it...), the car keys and cash sucked in, apparently, as they were no longer in the box when my Victim opened it! There was, possibly, a cat, but we don't know, as it was both a Schrödinger's Cat/Box situation and the portal left the answer of the cat being in the box or not unanswered...the portal included the possibility of spiders, evil clowns (which may have eaten the cat, which I was glad it didn't happen, that way!!) werewolves, the neighborhood squirrels/weresquirrels...oh, no one knew because I packed the box in a Benadryl induced haze, that year...there were shotguns filled with rock salt and silver, iron and bottles of holy water involved just for them to even attempt to open their box...oh, it took days! Thankfully, my Victims were safe, the box didn't release any large, hairy spiders, evil clowns or werewolves and...besides the car and money, and maybe a cat...they received all of their regular gifts, safely.

I just don't know if I can take that risk, again, though...so, no, I mustn't...I can't promise to send luxury items or cash, to you, on the slight chance I accidentally open another quantum flux inside the box, as it's the only year I tried to send such luxuries and the only year portals may have been formed...there must've been a correlation...










...but, as long as I don't accidentally open anymore portals, as long as I don't take Benadryl while packing your box, you should get as nice as possible reap, from me! So, join, join JOIN!!!!!

(This all probably seems very confusing to those who didn't join the 2020 Big Reaper, lol...if you want to know the story, you'd have to read through most of the thread of pictures for that year...it was an ongoing event, hahaha! Picture and teaser thread for the big reaper 2020 )


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Ninja Gerbils are starting to get ready!!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

What is the usual number for a main reaper sign up?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Byondbzr- I think the single wound is already healing better!! Less drainage . It is in his abdomen also! But he is 67 years old- so takes longer to heal! Plus he doesn't feel like eating. He has gotten so so skinny!! I told him he needs to force himself to eat something!!!! We have Boost high protein- but lucky to get one in him!!!!


I am so glad to here he is starting to heal yaaaaaa


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> What is the usual number for a main reaper sign up?


Originally, it was in the 300s, or so I've been told!!! When I first started playing, around 2013, I think, it was in the 100s, still. When the forum changed owners, lots of people couldn't log on, rising cost of shipping, ect., so we lost numbers and it has slowly dwindled down as of recent years. That's one of the reasons we decided to combine the two overlapping Main Reapers into one...we hoped we'd get more sign ups in just the one.
I miss the days when there were so many people playing. Not only were all the pictures we got to see of all the amazing reaps fantastic...but it was a blast in bethene's bushes, too! There was soooo much more activity from everyone playing.

Just a side note: If any of you have family members or friends who might like to play, they can always join the forum and let us and bethene know that they are your family/friend, since they will be brand new...plus, then bethene will make sure you don't get matched together.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Back in 2013, my first Reaper, bethene said we were at 180 Reapers/Victims with more possibly coming...those were the days!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love looking over the list to see what creativity i can do for who ever my victim may be


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Loving seeing some names I haven't seen in the reaper for awhile joining in again. Hoping anyone on the fence will join us--don't be intimidated. We all just love sharing Halloween fun. I know I felt nervous the first year but it quickly became my favorite way to start the season! 

I was just reading through the likes/dislikes and kept thinking...oh I hope I get them I have a good idea. And again on the next list and the next. So excited we are getting close to victim assignment!!

I made myself stop because I need to go work on some Halloween projects for my display and get the decks cleared so I can focus on the Reaper madness that takes me over!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

bethene said:


> We have 29 official!!
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words!! We spent today in the ER. His wound became 1 big one instead of 2. But sent him home. So dealing with this!
> Byondbzr- I read him your post. I think he feels validated some what because he does the same thing - pain meds before but they really don't work!


So sorry to hear this Bethene. Pain is so wearing emotionally, and hard to deal with as the care giver. Please let me know if you need anything. An Uber eats gc? Good prayers and thoughts?


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear it’s a bad day. Sending over my info to join.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

byondbzr said:


> Me too! 😂
> Back from my birthday weekend trip to Logan, Ohio. We went to the Hippie Fest and the Hocking Hills Bigfoot Festival. Amazing trip, beautiful experiences, great memories with my kids! Pics or it didn't happen...
> 
> View attachment 764651
> ...


This looks so fun ! I wish I knew about things like this I would love to go ! Glad you had a great time


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

So what’s the latest news from the Bushes! It is Saturday! Maybe we should have potluck Bush party!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

10 more days of sign ups then its victim time whoot


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

bethene said:


> ... Plus he doesn't feel like eating. He has gotten so so skinny!! I told him he needs to force himself to eat something!!!! We have Boost high protein- but lucky to get one in him!!!!


Try turning his protein drink into a milkshake. I used to work in dietary in a care home, that's how we got people who didn't want to eat and were losing weight to drink their Ensure.
WARNING: Do not drink the leftover milkshake yourself, it might as well be Magic Weight-Gain Potion.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 33!! 
The days of 300 were fun but WAY to many- stressful! 180 still was some what stressful. The past few years 75 to 100 seems to be the norm. With it slowly getting less and less. Fingers crossed a lot of last minute sign ups!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> We are up to 33!!
> The days of 300 were fun but WAY to many- stressful! 180 still was some what stressful. The past few years 75 to 100 seems to be the norm. With it slowly getting less and less. Fingers crossed a lot of last minute sign ups!!


It would be nice to get to 50, at least!
Yeah, I can't imagine over 300 for you to deal with, bethene. That's crazy. My brain could never comprehend that amount for the reapers, lol.

Sorry I haven't been hanging out in the bushes, much...or at all. I'm STILL dealing with Covid, then my mom got it, too, which has been bad. I care for her in our home because she has copd...the covid has caused complications with her health due to the copd which is a lot to get into, so I won't...but we will say that it has made it to where I, now, don't really have the capability to care for her, yet I still have to try...and while I'm sick and having my MS aggravated from it, too. I'm struggling, hard...
It's just really bad, right now, and I'm at a loss as to how to help her...
(Most of our medical people around here are worthless, too...if I get into that, it will be a three page rant...!🤬)

I don't wanna drag the party down, just letting y'all know why I may be quiet on here...I just don't have the time, energy or heart for my usual shenanigans, right now...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I was digging through old pictures and found one that I had made in 2014 Terra almost didn't get it, but with her fear of spiders I had to make it. Still one of my favorites


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm so sorry Bethene.. sending healing thoughts for your husband, I hope he manages those protein shakes.. really helpful for healing.
I'm sorry to hear about your situation too WitchKitty, wishing both you and your mom a speedy recovery.

I haven't joined in with the bush shenanigans before, but I feel the urge to this year...
~ creeps up to the edge to observe from a distance, in full ghillie suit in case I'm spotted by the gerbils~


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> It would be nice to get to 50, at least!
> Yeah, I can't imagine over 300 for you to deal with, bethene. That's crazy. My brain could never comprehend that amount for the reapers, lol.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been hanging out in the bushes, much...or at all. I'm STILL dealing with Covid, then my mom got it, too, which has been bad. I care for her in our home because she has copd...the covid has caused complications with her health due to the copd which is a lot to get into, so I won't...but we will say that it has made it to where I, now, don't really have the capability to care for her, yet I still have to try...and while I'm sick and having my MS aggravated from it, too. I'm struggling, hard...
> ...


Sorry to hear about all of that! I truly hope all gets well soon for both you and your mom! Sending you positive and healing vibes. 💕


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Peeking in from the bushes, got my pumpkin spice coffee in hand! Chilly this morning, I LOVE it! Witchykitty, sorry to hear you're still fighting the covid battle, it has to be tough taking care of your mom when she's sick too. Hugs and healing energy coming your way!

I went back to work after my vacation, it was crazy as can be expected when you have been gone 9 days. 😂 And difficult to get myself back into "work mode." It kinda sucked, but I will settle back into a routine soon.

Halloween is beginning to infiltrate my dreams again! I have a recurring dream that it's Halloween night, TOT is starting and.... I didn't even carve my pumpkins yet! I hate that dream, it's always so real and I'm so mad at myself for being unprepared. 😂
It could be happening now because I am planning for a big Halloween party for my daughter and her friends. Five 17 year old girls and my son. I am completely decorating my living and dining rooms, having a cookie/cupcake decorating station, a pumpkin carving station, and of course tons of creepy foods. It's my last hurrah, a huge over the top party before the girls graduate and life pulls them in different directions. I want a great memory for them. Apparently, my dreams are already showing me I'm nervous about it all!


----------



## Batleybee (Jun 8, 2021)

byondbzr said:


> Peeking in from the bushes, got my pumpkin spice coffee in hand! Chilly this morning, I LOVE it! Witchykitty, sorry to hear you're still fighting the covid battle, it has to be tough taking care of your mom when she's sick too. Hugs and healing energy coming your way!
> 
> I went back to work after my vacation, it was crazy as can be expected when you have been gone 9 days. 😂 And difficult to get myself back into "work mode." It kinda sucked, but I will settle back into a routine soon.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a great party. I'm sure they'll love it.


----------



## Batleybee (Jun 8, 2021)

It's nice that the heat is finally gone, I set up a canopy so I figure out how I want to make my reaper man for my front yard. My house is big and old and we don't have foot traffic so decorations need to be big to make an impact. Wish me luck I'm not a master craftsman so I'm figuring it out as I go. 

Did anyone get to see the moon last night? It was stunning!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Just officially joined! So excited!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

how exciting 8 more days of sing ups then it is victim time whoot


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Can’t wait to start stalking 👀…. Who will it be 🤔


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We need more sign ups!!! Time is running out!! 🎃 👻

Bethene, seriously...you really might have to send out the Flying Monkeys to go find all of our missing Reapers...


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty I am worried for you and your Mom. What a scary helpless feeling that has to be. Sincerely hoping things start turning in the right direction soon!

Bethene -- been thinking about you and your husband. Hope the healing is continuing!

Byondbzr I have the fondest memories of the parties my parents threw for us, especially our final high school one. We still tell stories and laugh about some scares from that night. It is part of what ignited my love of Halloween. I love that you are doing this for your girls!

Keep getting the excited tingles that we are only 8 days from sign up being over! Last count I saw we were nearing 30 people? Hoping we get a few more. Can't wait for the adrenaline rush when I see my victim's list is in my messages!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you, everyone...my mom and I are taking it day by day. I think we are starting to get through the Covid...slowly, but a teeny bit a day...I worry about lasting effects for us both, though...especially my mom. Things are definitely not easy for us, right now...so, I appreciate the good thoughts from you all. {{Hugs}}


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic finishes her merlot, brownies, cake, zucchini muffins and pizza and begins to play Bach partita #3 in E major for solo violin. The rain falls peacefully outside adding to the ASMR effect. Healing, happy, relaxing vibes to everyone in the bushes! (She also orders those Temptations treats for the cats so fast you'd think lightning struck!)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Lady Arsenic finishes her merlot, brownies, cake, zucchini muffins and pizza and begins to play Bach partita #3 in E major for solo violin. The rain falls peacefully outside adding to the ASMR effect. Healing, happy, relaxing vibes to everyone in the bushes! (She also orders those Temptations treats for the cats so fast you'd think lightning struck!)


The rain is lovely this evening, the cool is a relief. I can feel fall coming-especially here in the bushes with all the beautiful lights strung about. <settles in with a glass of wine and a blanket listening to the haunting music Lady Arsenic is playing>


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 764675
> 
> I got the yummies to tempt Bethene's kitties to give me a peak at that list


My kitties would love these because the catnip flavor is in there, which is the flavor of Greenies and Party Mix Natural Yums they like! I wonder if I can find them...I haven't been able to find the seasonal pumpkin cat treats around here, yet...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

At least with it being somewhat of a small exchange, it wont be so hard to keep track of. Definitely appreciate you putting these together every year. Looking forward to stalking my Victim


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> We need more sign ups!!! Time is running out!! 🎃 👻
> 
> Bethene, seriously...you really might have to send out the Flying Monkeys to go find all of our missing Reapers...
> 
> View attachment 765071


Oh, the pull is strong! I may have to put aside all my projects, and get on this. I'll give an official yes/no shortly.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sikntwizted said:


> Oh, the pull is strong! I may have to put aside all my projects, and get on this. I'll give an official yes/no shortly.


{{WitchyKitty adds a little magical energy to aid in that "pull"...}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wonder if the Ninja Gerbils have started plans for recon work for any preliminary victim lists bethene may have drawn up??


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I look at lists and keep thinking, I have that in my stash, I can make that, buy that. I’m getting anxious for my victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well we now have 35!!!! We have a week to go!! Come out come out wherever you are dear reapers/victims!!! You know you want to join in the fun!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry I must have had too many margaritas at the bar and wondered off for a time. ((Snuggles in with WitchfulThinking to listen to Lady Arsenic and hopes a ninja gerbil will wander by with a bottle of wine))
I am getting so excited to start stalking my fingers are itchy. 
So sorry to hear Bethene about your husband. So hard to watch someone in pain and not be able to just take it all away. WitchKitty I was wondering if you were starting to feel better. COVID is so scary when you have underlying issues. I sure hope you and your mom start feeling better soon and you don't have lasting effects. 

Maybe we should all message people we remember who have participated before to remind them it is sign up time. 
Victim...Victim...Victim!
👻


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Sorry I must have had too many margaritas at the bar and wondered off for a time. ((Snuggles in with WitchfulThinking to listen to Lady Arsenic and hopes a ninja gerbil will wander by with a bottle of wine))
> I am getting so excited to start stalking my fingers are itchy.
> So sorry to hear Bethene about your husband. So hard to watch someone in pain and not be able to just take it all away. WitchKitty I was wondering if you were starting to feel better. COVID is so scary when you have underlying issues. I sure hope you and your mom start feeling better soon and you don't have lasting effects.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yeah, we are still struggling. Every time we think we may be starting to feel a smidge better, we both feel worse, again. This is ridiculous...it's been over two weeks, for me, now, and somewhere similar for my mom...maybe a little less, for her, but we aren't sure. I think both of us were contemplating a trip back to the ER, earlier, today. This is not cool. I don't know if we both might be over the actual covid and are just going to be run down and sick for awhile, now or what. My cough is very, very severe. I'm exhausted of it and tired of not being able to breathe. My mom is having a hard time breathing, again, today, but I think that's her copd being messed up from the covid...plus, they gave her a much stronger dose of one of her meds for several days and I think it's adding to her overall sick feeling. We are both a mess.
To be honest, I am starting to be concerned that I may have to bow out of the Reaper 😢...I truly don't want to and keep hoping my mom and I will suddenly get better...I don't know...I need to decide before sign ups are over, though, so bethene doesn't pair me up if I'm still too sick or my mom needs more care...😔

I was thinking the same thing...everyone who knows someone, here, who usually joins the Reaper but hasn't popped up, yet, should try to message them to let them know there is only one big Reaper, this year, and we are a week away from end of sign ups! I did message someone, myself, already, early on.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(If I do stay in the Reaper, I want my future Reaper to know I have changed things from my original list that you will get from bethene...not a lot, but you may want to go by my list in the Likes/Dislikes thread. Again, sorry it's so long...I was too ill to make a new list, so I just keep modifying my old one and it grows with more detail, lol. I don't want my mega list to make it look like I'm greedy, lol, you could just send me one thing and I'd be happy. I just want you to have lots of ideas to choose from...then, I read other people's lists and I'm like, "oh, I could use that, too!" and more gets added, Lol.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I, finally, just got done trying to read everyone's lists over on the Likes/Dislikes thread. I feel like I would be good with most any of them, this year, so far! 

Remember, make those lists as detailed as possible...make them long, with lots of things you love! the more you write down for your future Reaper, the easier it will be, for them. 

If you say you like pumpkins, for example...do you like any and all types of pumpkins and JoLs, plain pumpkins, carved pumpkins, scary/gory pumpkins, cute/funny pumpkins, vintage style or classic pumpkins...ect? Get as specific as possible.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Well we now have 35!!!! We have a week to go!! Come out come out wherever you are dear reapers/victims!!! You know you want to join in the fun!!!


That's great we have 35


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Not to much longer till victim time.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Ah, you got me. I'll send the official stuff a little later today. I have sat on the sidelines too long, and missed out on too many. And those masked gerbils keep stabbing me in the foot!. Witchy, covid sucks. It took me getting the vaccine, and getting out of ER (I'm a manager in hospice now) to catch it. Day 4 is usually the worst, and then it gets better from there. Though there are plenty of exceptions that I won't get into here. Oh Mistress of Ceremonies, high protein diet. Not good for the smell of things, but great for healing. You can always ask me about any of that.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sikntwizted said:


> Ah, you got me. I'll send the official stuff a little later today. I have sat on the sidelines too long, and missed out on too many. And those masked gerbils keep stabbing me in the foot!. Witchy, covid sucks. It took me getting the vaccine, and getting out of ER (I'm a manager in hospice now) to catch it. Day 4 is usually the worst, and then it gets better from there. Though there are plenty of exceptions that I won't get into here. Oh Mistress of Ceremonies, high protein diet. Not good for the smell of things, but great for healing. You can always ask me about any of that.


I wish day 4 was the worst, for me. Although, day 3 is what landed me in the ER...I'm on day 17 of misery, though not as bad as the first week and a half.

I'm so glad you are deciding to join.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

sikntwizted said:


> Ah, you got me. I'll send the official stuff a little later today. I have sat on the sidelines too long, and missed out on too many. And those masked gerbils keep stabbing me in the foot!. Witchy, covid sucks. It took me getting the vaccine, and getting out of ER (I'm a manager in hospice now) to catch it. Day 4 is usually the worst, and then it gets better from there. Though there are plenty of exceptions that I won't get into here. Oh Mistress of Ceremonies, high protein diet. Not good for the smell of things, but great for healing. You can always ask me about any of that.


Hurray!! So glad you decided to join again!

WitchyKitty--so concerned for you. Especially with underlying issues, if you think an ER trip is warranted don't talk yourself out of it. I know two people who were almost over COVID and ended up with pneumonia from it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Hurray!! So glad you decided to join again!
> 
> WitchyKitty--so concerned for you. Especially with underlying issues, if you think an ER trip is warranted don't talk yourself out of it. I know two people who were almost over COVID and ended up with pneumonia from it.


I just called my docs office with that concern. I'm waiting for a call back on what he thinks...she is, also, asking him if there is anything to help my symptoms a bit, since there's no cure for a virus and I just have to keep waiting it out. Sigh. I'm so miserable...
I asked if it was normal to have covid for so long and she said, yes, even the healthiest of people can be hit hard with it. She said she knows someone who was down with it for 3 months!!!! Oh, please don't let me have it that long!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I just called my docs office with that concern. I'm waiting for a call back on what he thinks...she is, also, asking him if there is anything to help my symptoms a bit, since there's no cure for a virus and I just have to keep waiting it out. Sigh. I'm so miserable...
> I asked if it was normal to have covid for so long and she said, yes, even the healthiest of people can be hit hard with it. She said she knows someone who was down with it for 3 months!!!! Oh, please don't let me have it that long!!!


Fingers crossed they can get you some relief. I can't imagine 3 months of that misery!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Fingers crossed they can get you some relief. I can't imagine 3 months of that misery!


Well, no relief, but I was just sent to the hospital for a chest xray to make sure I'm not getting pneumonia. Fun.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It looks awfully quiet over yonder with you guys in bethene's bushes. Come on...where's all the fun?? Where are the shenanigans?

*Helloooooooooooo????








*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Waiting...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We have pizza!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

🎵🎶 "All by my-seeeelf, don't wanna be, aaallll by my-seeeelf, anymooooooore!!!" 🎶🎵


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

The Reapers in the waiting room is so perfect!! Haha I hadn't pictured us that way but that's exactly how I picture us now! Victim! Victim! Victim!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Just a few more days…. Can’t wait to see who will it be!! So what are the ninja gerbils up to? Can we send them to get a sneak peek at the list?!? Maybe they can come back to us with some juice/tea/scoop?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> The Reapers in the waiting room is so perfect!! Haha I hadn't pictured us that way but that's exactly how I picture us now! Victim! Victim! Victim!!


I think that picture gets posted by somebody almost every year, lol. Waiting Reapers.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> Just a few more days…. Can’t wait to see who will it be!! So what are the ninja gerbils up to? Can we send them to get a sneak peek at the list?!? Maybe they can come back to us with some juice/tea/scoop?


They are supposed to be trying to get sneak peeks at the list in bethene's house. They are slacking, this year...
...or, maybe they HAVE been trying to find the list, but bethene's cats have stepped up their guard game...?


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Today I picked up some things for my victim, even though I have no clue who they are! Just little extras to throw in the box, they don't actually count. 😂


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*🎃👻We need more Reapers/Victims to join!!!!!! Come on!! Jump off that fence and have some spooky, Halloween fun!! 👻🎃 *


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*My dear Reaper Queen, bethene...I have been trying to do my Reaper Princess duties. I just went through last year's Secret Reaper thread and messaged every single person who played, last year, but I haven't seen, this year. We will see if this will lure anymore Victims to us!!!
Now, I am going to go check out the 2nd Reaper from last year and see if I can find others!! *


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

@WitchyKitty worked her magic on me. I just signed up, sent in my info, and posted in Likes/Dislikes. Happy Reaping, everyone!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Pumpkin King said:


> @WitchyKitty worked her magic on me. I just signed up, sent in my info, and posted in Likes/Dislikes. Happy Reaping, everyone!


Yays!! {{Happy Dance!}}


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> *My dear Reaper Queen, bethene...I have been trying to do my Reaper Princess duties. I just went through last year's Secret Reaper thread and messaged every single person who played, last year, but I haven't seen, this year. We will see if this will lure anymore Victims to us!!!
> Now, I am going to go check out the 2nd Reaper from last year and see if I can find others!! *


Now that's dedication. Not even COVID can stop our Reaper Princess!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

{{Still sitting quite happily on the bottom of the pool, watching Trick-r-Treat on (what he hopes is a waterproof) Kindle}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> {{Still sitting quite happily on the bottom of the pool, watching Trick-r-Treat on (what he hopes is a waterproof) Kindle}}


Will you get out of that pool and get the gerbils moving on their list recon???!!!
...also, I want to watch Trick R Treat, too...I can't go to the bottom of the pool to watch...from 6 feet away over your shoulder...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Now that's dedication. Not even COVID can stop our Reaper Princess!


I'm still messaging, too...I'm trying to remember anyone who played a lot, now. I know I'm missing a zillion people, but I'm trying. Lol. People are probably like, "Why is this person messaging me??" 
If I'm stuck on the couch, miserable, I might as well do something useful. I don't think it's even going to work, though...I did get one person to join, though! I hope I catch a few more with my begging, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I'm tired. I have messaged a lot of people. If I missed people who wanted to join, I apologize...I hope they find the sign ups on their own. 
This is the first time I've tried mass messaging to get more people signed up...kind of an experiment. We will see if it works or not.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...and, yet, I randomly keep finding more people to message. I feel like someone who goes door to door with pamphlets, *" Do you have a moment to talk about The Secret Reaper?" 
😂*


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Reapers need victims.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Victimize me cap'n!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{WitchyKitty is in her blanket fort at the faaaaaar end of bethene's bushes...she is cuddled up with blankets and pillows, all warm and cozy with a cup of hot tea, trying to get better, but she keeps peeking out over at everyone else who is chilling in the other end of the bushes, in the pool, at the bar, wondering who...who will her Victim be, this year?}}

{{WitchyKitty is, also, wishing there was more pineapple jalapeno pizza...not that flat bread that was brought up, though...just regular, yummy hand tossed crust...not that she can really eat it, right now, though...but she'd try if there was some!}}

"victim, cough...victim, cough cough...victiiiimmmm........"😷


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

{{Sik is wondering why these gerbils continue to stab him with their little swords though he signed up}}


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Sliding a piping hot pineapple and jalapeño pizza on the bar. Never had pineapple on pizza but I make a mean homemade crust and sauce and happy to put any toppings on that bring you some comfort Witchy Kitty.

I know we don’t have high numbers but I am so excited about the dedicated and amazing “few” (30+). Feel the Halloween magic building. Reveling in the fact that next Friday morning I might be waking up to a victim!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ONly 4 days till victim time how exciting


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm still messaging, too...I'm trying to remember anyone who played a lot, now. I know I'm missing a zillion people, but I'm trying. Lol. People are probably like, "Why is this person messaging me??"
> If I'm stuck on the couch, miserable, I might as well do something useful. I don't think it's even going to work, though...I did get one person to join, though! I hope I catch a few more with my begging, lol.


Message worked... I'm signing up now...


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> They are supposed to be trying to get sneak peeks at the list in bethene's house. They are slacking, this year...
> ...or, maybe they HAVE been trying to find the list, but bethene's cats have stepped up their guard game...?


We have not bribed them enough or our bribes are lacking. We have to work on that! What would be a good bribe for those gerbils?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Sliding a piping hot pineapple and jalapeño pizza on the bar. Never had pineapple on pizza but I make a mean homemade crust and sauce and happy to put any toppings on that bring you some comfort Witchy Kitty.
> 
> I know we don’t have high numbers but I am so excited about the dedicated and amazing “few” (30+). Feel the Halloween magic building. Reveling in the fact that next Friday morning I might be waking up to a victim!!!


Yeah, pizza!!!!!!!!!!🍕


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Message worked... I'm signing up now...


Woot!!!! Awesome!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> We have not bribed them enough or our bribes are lacking. We have to work on that! What would be a good bribe for those gerbils?


Well, they already ate half the muffins I brought.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been better this year about keeping my excitement/impatience under control...possibly because I am working on a Halloween project but today I can contain it no more. I am dying to start stalking and planning for my victim!!! 4 more days seems like an eternity!!! 

Victim!! Victim!! Victim!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethene, I know there have been a few more sign-ups...so what number are we up to, now???? I wanted us to get to 50...but, now, I'd be happy with, at least 40!! Are we close??

Come one, fence sitters and lurkers!! Join us!!! Do it. Do it, now! Please? You will get fun goodies! You will have the chance to make someone happy! There is pizza!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, okay...my pineapple pizza doesn't tempt you? Fine...I'm breaking out the big guns. 
If you join and come join our wait in the bushes, I will bring marshmallows for toasting over a crackling fire! Not just any marshmallows, either...but yummy vegan ones AND fancy stuffed chocolate marshmallows!!!! Come on, that's something for everyone! 
(...and there's two garden tomatoes, if you aren't into marshmallows, lol...)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Chocolate stuffed marshmallows? Imagining them charred on the outside and ooey gooey marshmallow and chocolate oozing out. Now I'm drooling.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Snowballs are here!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> View attachment 765435
> 
> Snowballs are here!


Oooooo!! I want some!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Witchkitty you are amazing!!

Victim, victim, victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, I think all of my messaging may have snagged us another Victim!!! I hope so!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty has awakened me from my slumber 🧛‍♀️ (haha I wish I had been sleeping all summer!) I've been a little distracted with life and didn't realize it was reaper time! 🎃 I'm definitely in and must get to work on my list.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Where art thou, victim??


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll just leave these right here...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo hoo! We hit 40!! A few more days to sign up!! Lets get a few more!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> WitchyKitty has awakened me from my slumber 🧛‍♀️ (haha I wish I had been sleeping all summer!) I've been a little distracted with life and didn't realize it was reaper time! 🎃 I'm definitely in and must get to work on my list.


Yays!! I've summoned another Victim!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Whoo hoo! We hit 40!! A few more days to sign up!! Lets get a few more!!!


Yesssssss!!! We, at least, got to the 40 mark!! Can we get to 45???


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

byondbzr said:


> I'll just leave these right here...
> 
> View attachment 765515


I somehow end up with a package of these every year. They just jump in my cart! 🎃


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

{{The Auditor surfaces just as Red Leader emerges from the house, The List in hand. Red, having heard WitchyKitty's "slacking" comment, makes a point of looking the Reaper Princess dead in the eye while handing The List to The Auditor. Red then pops a marshmallow in his mouth, gives WitchyKitty the "I'm watching you" sign; calls off the attack on Sik (sorry, mistaken identity), and scampers back into the house to finish the hot card game with Bethene's cats.}}

{{The Auditor smiles, pockets The List, and sinks back out of sight...}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> {{The Auditor surfaces just as Red Leader emerges from the house, The List in hand. Red, having heard WitchyKitty's "slacking" comment, makes a point of looking the Reaper Princess dead in the eye while handing The List to The Auditor. Red then pops a marshmallow in his mouth, gives WitchyKitty the "I'm watching you" sign; calls off the attack on Sik (sorry, mistaken identity), and scampers back into the house to finish the hot card game with Bethene's cats.}}
> 
> {{The Auditor smiles, pockets The List, and sinks back out of sight...}}


{{WitchyKitty steps, momentarily, out of her quarantine blanket fort}}

Hmmm...I don't think it was the gerbils who I "implied" were "slacking"...I think it was the person hiding at the bottom of the pool watching movies who usually gets said gerbils going each year...

Red Leader is forgetting just who brought those yummy marshmallows to the party for him to snack on...that's right! Auntie WitchyKitty always brings the goodies, and she can stop bringing them at any time...{{WitchyKitty stares right back with her hands on her hips}}

The Auditor is forgetting that ink and paper don't go too well in water...so, now we are back to no list. Sigh...

{{WitchyKitty sits back down in her blanket fort and pouts}}


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

victim week has made it whoot only a couple more days to go


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

@bethene Thank you as always for all the work you put into organizing this. I've read the above stuff and see the dates, but I don't see the date that Reapers are notified of their victim's likes and dislikes. It let's me know how much time I have to create tricks... er, treats. Definitely treats.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Pumpkin King said:


> @bethene Thank you as always for all the work you put into organizing this. I've read the above stuff and see the dates, but I don't see the date that Reapers are notified of their victim's likes and dislikes. It let's me know how much time I have to create tricks... er, treats. Definitely treats.


At the end date for Sign Ups, which is listed as the 23rd, bethene begins to PM everyone with their Victims and info. Sometimes she will start a day early and it can take a few days for her to get all the Victim messages sent out, depending on how many people are playing, how busy she is, ect. Plus, she needs the time to do the match ups and make sure there is time for any last minute sign ups. 
So, basically, the days around the sign up end date of the 23rd, just a few days away!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Don't forget to post your list over on the Likes/Dislikes thread for the Reaper!! It's almost time and I don't think I see all the lists posted...

bethene, do you know how many we are up to, now?

The time is drawing near...I think it's time for us all to start our ritual chanting...

victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!!!!👻🎃*


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Made it by the skin of my teeth! Glad to join in the fun again


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> {{WitchyKitty steps, momentarily, out of her quarantine blanket fort}}
> 
> Hmmm...I don't think it was the gerbils who I "implied" were "slacking"...I think it was the person hiding at the bottom of the pool watching movies who usually gets said gerbils going each year...
> 
> ...


Oh, this isn’t going to end well (looking down at feet and shaking head slowly from side to side).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm so glad more are joining, last minute! I just love having all you guys here for the fun!!💖👻🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Oh, this isn’t going to end well (looking down at feet and shaking head slowly from side to side).


This WitchyKitty has two very different sides...no one wants to be on the bad side...I'm sick, I'm grumpy, and I want that list!! 👿

I was even going to share some fresh, homemade, jalapeño salsa!! 😭
🌶🍅🧅🧄

(So glad you joined, X-Pired!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> Made it by the skin of my teeth! Glad to join in the fun again


Yay!!!!! Happy to have you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{WitchyKitty can't help herself and still asks one of the gerbils, who doesn't seem as mad at her, to take the salsa over to the bar, along with some chips...}}


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

To put me in the Halloween mood while we wait for victim i started some indoor decorating today


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Victim victim victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Okay, why are more of you not chanting Victim??? The more we chant, the sooner bethene may start handing out Victims!! *

*victim...**Victim...VICTIM!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Victim… Victim…. VICTIM !!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

There's the spirit!! Come on, everyone! Raise those glasses and chant loud so bethene can hear!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> This WitchyKitty has two very different sides...no one wants to be on the bad side...I'm sick, I'm grumpy, and I want that list!! 👿
> 
> I was even going to share some fresh, homemade, jalapeño salsa!! 😭
> 🌶🍅🧅🧄
> ...


I feel you Witchy...our house got attacked by RSV the past few days. There's ear infections, bronchitis, and strep throat all as a result. So don't mind my very unenthusiastic..victib, victib, victib.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> I feel you Witchy...our house got attacked by RSV the past few days. There's ear infections, bronchitis, and strep throat all as a result. So don't mind my very unenthusiastic..victib, victib, victib.


I hope you all feel better, soon!!!
My victim chanting my look enthusiastic...but if you heard me trying to say it, it would just sound tired with a lot of coughing. Ug.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hope you all feel better, soon!!!
> My victim chanting my look enthusiastic...but if you heard me trying to say it, it would just sound tired with a lot of coughing. Ug.


I hear that. It's all you hear in our house right now. That and nose blowing. We've gone through four, yes four, boxes of tissues since Tuesday!

I hope you're on the mend!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood, a beautiful day for a victim...
Won't you please, won't you please... 
Please....


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I woke up this Monday morning dreading going to work but then I remembered victims are coming! I thought in my mind it would be tomorrow but I can wait until Wednesday if I stop by the bar for some chips and salsa. I will pass on the pineapple pizza 
Hope everyone is on the mend this week and ready to begin stalking. 
Victim...Victim...Victim!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Is it too late? Can I still get in on this? If so I'm IN!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Is it too late? Can I still get in on this? If so I'm IN!!!


you can still get in sign ups go till tommrow


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Is it too late? Can I still get in on this? If so I'm IN!!!


You made it just in time!! Hurray!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Is it too late? Can I still get in on this? If so I'm IN!!!


You most definitely can still sign up!! yay!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> I hear that. It's all you hear in our house right now. That and nose blowing. We've gone through four, yes four, boxes of tissues since Tuesday!
> 
> I hope you're on the mend!


We are still pretty sick, over here...ug.
We should buy stock in boxes of Kleenex and Puffs...seriously...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

YAY!! I'll get my list up tonite!


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

@WitchyKitty it has struck our house too! I didn't even make it past the first week of school before I brought it home to everyone. I hope you feel better soon!

Right now the best offering I can make is some gingery chicken soup. It is tasty and cures what ails you (mostly). Hope the gerbils are patient, treats will have to come later!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

morganmac said:


> @WitchyKitty it has struck our house too! I didn't even make it past the first week of school before I brought it home to everyone. I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Right now the best offering I can make is some gingery chicken soup. It is tasty and cures what ails you (mostly). Hope the gerbils are patient, treats will have to come later!


Thank you! I hope you all are feeling better.
Ginger, I can do...chicken soup, not so much, being a vegetarian. I'm drinking some warm tea that has ginger, right now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My mom got worse the past few days with her breathing (she has COPD and recently had mild covid, too) she was finally starting to do a little better, then the past few days she was getting worse, again...today, she was in such bad shape and weak/unable to stay awake or function/think correctly, I had to call an ambulance to send her back to the hospital...because I have Covid, I couldn't go with her, again. No family was able to go, so I called her friend and she went. I guess, because my mom had had Covid, recently, no one can go in the hospital with her, until she tests negative (you can test positive for Covid for up to 3 months, even if you are better and not contagious...so that means none of us can go to the hospital every time she keeps having to go back, until she gets a negative test, which could be months. Sigh.
I have no idea what's going on, there, and when I called the nurse, like I was told to, it was the same nurse I tried to talk to a couple weeks ago when my mom was in the ER, and she was rude and mean to me, unhelpful, barely told me anything, then slammed the phone down on me. As soon as she realized who she was talking to, this time, she did the exact same thing...even ending the call with a phone slam while I was still talking. (Mind you, I was in no way mean, rude or anything, to her...in fact, I was just very upset and she made me cry. I just wanted to know what was going on, since I wasn't there, and to explain to her how my mom had been acting, at home, and why I had sent her to the ER...just wanted her to have all the facts. I don't know why she is so mean...)

So, I'm sitting here, miserable, waiting to find out if they are bringing her back home or admitting her...I hate not knowing what's going on...

Sorry, I don't know why I'm rambling about this, here...probably just because everyone here knows we both have/had covid and I'm just updating the frustrating situation...

NOTE TO MY FUTURE VICTIM: Don't worry...I know I'm sick and have a lot going on with my mom...but I will still make sure you get a great reap! I won't let you down. I don't want anyone to dread getting me as a Reaper...


----------



## Batleybee (Jun 8, 2021)

WitchyKitty said:


> My mom got worse the past few days with her breathing (she has COPD and recently had mild covid, too) she was finally starting to do a little better, then the past few days she was getting worse, again...today, she was in such bad shape and weak/unable to stay awake or function/think correctly, I had to call an ambulance to send her back to the hospital...because I have Covid, I couldn't go with her, again. No family was able to go, so I called her friend and she went. I guess, because my mom had had Covid, recently, no one can go in the hospital with her, until she tests negative (you can test positive for Covid for up to 3 months, even if you are better and not contagious...so that means none of us can go to the hospital every time she keeps having to go back, until she gets a negative test, which could be months. Sigh.
> I have no idea what's going on, there, and when I called the nurse, like I was told to, it was the same nurse I tried to talk to a couple weeks ago when my mom was in the ER, and she was rude and mean to me, unhelpful, barely told me anything, then slammed the phone down on me. As soon as she realized who she was talking to, this time, she did the exact same thing...even ending the call with a phone slam while I was still talking. (Mind you, I was in no way mean, rude or anything, to her...in fact, I was just very upset and she made me cry. I just wanted to know what was going on, since I wasn't there, and to explain to her how my mom had been acting, at home, and why I had sent her to the ER...just wanted her to have all the facts. I don't know why she is so mean...)
> 
> So, I'm sitting here, miserable, waiting to find out if they are bringing her back home or admitting her...I hate not knowing what's going on...
> ...


That is awful you should complain about that nurse. You're in a very stressful situation and she needs to be more compassionate that is her job. Sending love to you and your family.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> My mom got worse the past few days with her breathing (she has COPD and recently had mild covid, too) she was finally starting to do a little better, then the past few days she was getting worse, again...today, she was in such bad shape and weak/unable to stay awake or function/think correctly, I had to call an ambulance to send her back to the hospital...because I have Covid, I couldn't go with her, again. No family was able to go, so I called her friend and she went. I guess, because my mom had had Covid, recently, no one can go in the hospital with her, until she tests negative (you can test positive for Covid for up to 3 months, even if you are better and not contagious...so that means none of us can go to the hospital every time she keeps having to go back, until she gets a negative test, which could be months. Sigh.
> I have no idea what's going on, there, and when I called the nurse, like I was told to, it was the same nurse I tried to talk to a couple weeks ago when my mom was in the ER, and she was rude and mean to me, unhelpful, barely told me anything, then slammed the phone down on me. As soon as she realized who she was talking to, this time, she did the exact same thing...even ending the call with a phone slam while I was still talking. (Mind you, I was in no way mean, rude or anything, to her...in fact, I was just very upset and she made me cry. I just wanted to know what was going on, since I wasn't there, and to explain to her how my mom had been acting, at home, and why I had sent her to the ER...just wanted her to have all the facts. I don't know why she is so mean...)
> 
> So, I'm sitting here, miserable, waiting to find out if they are bringing her back home or admitting her...I hate not knowing what's going on...
> ...


You should definitely make a complaint about that nurse, that is not acceptable behavior.

And I'm pretty sure the reap is the last thing any of us are worried about on that score. Take care of yourself first, okay?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Batleybee said:


> That is awful you should complain about that nurse. You're in a very stressful situation and she needs to be more compassionate that is her job. Sending love to you and your family.


Thank you. 💗 
Yeah, my family wants me to try to get her name if I talk to her, again...they want to complain. What a mess.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> You should definitely make a complaint about that nurse, that is not acceptable behavior.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure the reap is the last thing any of us are worried about on that score. Take care of yourself first, okay?


I'm trying...Thank you. 💗


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

one more day of sign ups and we get victims whoot so excited


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

its the 23rd here in the UK - and i've been thinking thinking thinking about signing up!! its a tough one, this is one of the most things I look forward each year.
Its been ****e here with our government, drought (we're a small island, so hows that?!) and rising fuel costs for petrol, diesel, gas etc..

But you know what i;m in!!! lets go for it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

SpookySpoof said:


> its the 23rd here in the UK - and i've been thinking thinking thinking about signing up!! its a tough one, this is one of the most things I look forward each year.
> Its been ****e here with our government, drought (we're a small island, so hows that?!) and rising fuel costs for petrol, diesel, gas etc..
> 
> But you know what i;m in!!! lets go for it!


Awesome!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

{{hearing what's being said, Red Squadron holds an emergency meeting. Then calls in the Blue Squadron - these are the elite ninja gerbils, rarely seen...some even think they're just a myth...they live in Bethene's house year round (and she doesn't even know it!). But the situation is dire, so the Big Guns need to be called in. The combined rodent forces form ranks, and take aim at Witchy Kitty. With one triumphant SQUEAK! the whole Nightmare (that's what you call a group of ninja gerbils, a nightmare) CHARGES!

...and LEAPS...

..and TACKLES WitchyKitty, taking her to the ground, whereupon they....they....

CUDDLE!

to maker her feel better. 

Then Blue Squadron steals the bag of marshmallows, while Red spikes the salsa}}


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Witchykitty I don’t anyone is worried you’ll let them down.

As for your Mom do report the nurse. I lost my Dad to Covid complications a year and a half ago so stand strong for your Mom and demand information. Special prayers will be said for your Mom ( yes I am a witch who believes in God in case others wonder 😊

🫂🙏🏻 hugs and prayers sent


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Witchykitty I don’t anyone is worried you’ll let them down.
> 
> As for your Mom do report the nurse. I lost my Dad to Covid complications a year and a half ago so stand strong for your Mom and demand information. Special prayers will be said for your Mom ( yes I am a witch who believes in God in case others wonder 😊
> 
> 🫂🙏🏻 hugs and prayers sent


Thank you 💗


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> {{hearing what's being said, Red Squadron holds an emergency meeting. Then calls in the Blue Squadron - these are the elite ninja gerbils, rarely seen...some even think they're just a myth...they live in Bethene's house year round (and she doesn't even know it!). But the situation is dire, so the Big Guns need to be called in. The combined rodent forces form ranks, and take aim at Witchy Kitty. With one triumphant SQUEAK! the whole Nightmare (that's what you call a group of ninja gerbils, a nightmare) CHARGES!
> 
> ...and LEAPS...
> 
> ...


💗
Now I'm crying...really crying. Thank you, sweet gerbils...{{WitchyKitty takes in all the soft gerbil fur that's surrounding her and cuddles them back.}} I needed that...

(I hope gerbils can't catch covid...)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> My mom got worse the past few days with her breathing (she has COPD and recently had mild covid, too) she was finally starting to do a little better, then the past few days she was getting worse, again...today, she was in such bad shape and weak/unable to stay awake or function/think correctly, I had to call an ambulance to send her back to the hospital...because I have Covid, I couldn't go with her, again. No family was able to go, so I called her friend and she went. I guess, because my mom had had Covid, recently, no one can go in the hospital with her, until she tests negative (you can test positive for Covid for up to 3 months, even if you are better and not contagious...so that means none of us can go to the hospital every time she keeps having to go back, until she gets a negative test, which could be months. Sigh.
> I have no idea what's going on, there, and when I called the nurse, like I was told to, it was the same nurse I tried to talk to a couple weeks ago when my mom was in the ER, and she was rude and mean to me, unhelpful, barely told me anything, then slammed the phone down on me. As soon as she realized who she was talking to, this time, she did the exact same thing...even ending the call with a phone slam while I was still talking. (Mind you, I was in no way mean, rude or anything, to her...in fact, I was just very upset and she made me cry. I just wanted to know what was going on, since I wasn't there, and to explain to her how my mom had been acting, at home, and why I had sent her to the ER...just wanted her to have all the facts. I don't know why she is so mean...)
> 
> So, I'm sitting here, miserable, waiting to find out if they are bringing her back home or admitting her...I hate not knowing what's going on...
> ...


Oh my goodness Witchy Kitty! I am glad you are sharing with us--been thinking about you and your Mom. Its so stressful when you can't go in with them and worse when you can't find out what's going on. Absolutely nobody would dread you as their Reaper!! You are always an amazing reaper and I am so glad you are staying in because I know how much you love it but please consider me your backup reaper. Should the situation change and you for any reason feel like you have to step out I have your back and can take over. Now of course I hope you get to play the way you planned and have mad reaper fun, just don't want you to stress about it and focus on what's most important!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> My mom got worse the past few days with her breathing (she has COPD and recently had mild covid, too) she was finally starting to do a little better, then the past few days she was getting worse, again...today, she was in such bad shape and weak/unable to stay awake or function/think correctly, I had to call an ambulance to send her back to the hospital...because I have Covid, I couldn't go with her, again. No family was able to go, so I called her friend and she went. I guess, because my mom had had Covid, recently, no one can go in the hospital with her, until she tests negative (you can test positive for Covid for up to 3 months, even if you are better and not contagious...so that means none of us can go to the hospital every time she keeps having to go back, until she gets a negative test, which could be months. Sigh.
> I have no idea what's going on, there, and when I called the nurse, like I was told to, it was the same nurse I tried to talk to a couple weeks ago when my mom was in the ER, and she was rude and mean to me, unhelpful, barely told me anything, then slammed the phone down on me. As soon as she realized who she was talking to, this time, she did the exact same thing...even ending the call with a phone slam while I was still talking. (Mind you, I was in no way mean, rude or anything, to her...in fact, I was just very upset and she made me cry. I just wanted to know what was going on, since I wasn't there, and to explain to her how my mom had been acting, at home, and why I had sent her to the ER...just wanted her to have all the facts. I don't know why she is so mean...)
> 
> So, I'm sitting here, miserable, waiting to find out if they are bringing her back home or admitting her...I hate not knowing what's going on...
> ...


This is horrible Witchy. It would be hard enough if you could be there, but to have the added stress of a mean nurse. Definitely say something. I hope it gets a little easier. If it helps, when I had the vid, I found this mint tea that's called Twinings Nightly Calm. It got through the no taste thing and with some added honey made me feel halfway normal. Sending you strength!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh my goodness Witchy Kitty! I am glad you are sharing with us--been thinking about you and your Mom. Its so stressful when you can't go in with them and worse when you can't find out what's going on. Absolutely nobody would dread you as their Reaper!! You are always an amazing reaper and I am so glad you are staying in because I know how much you love it but please consider me your backup reaper. Should the situation change and you for any reason feel like you have to step out I have your back and can take over. Now of course I hope you get to play the way you planned and have mad reaper fun, just don't want you to stress about it and focus on what's most important!!


That is very much appreciated...thank you, so much. 💗


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> This is horrible Witchy. It would be hard enough if you could be there, but to have the added stress of a mean nurse. Definitely say something. I hope it gets a little easier. If it helps, when I had the vid, I found this mint tea that's called Twinings Nightly Calm. It got through the no taste thing and with some added honey made me feel halfway normal. Sending you strength!


Oddly, I didn't lose my taste and smell much...which is strange for how sick I've been. Maybe it's because I may have one of the variants? Regardless, I have definitely been drinking a lot of tea to help soothe my throat and chest from all the coughing.
Thank you 💗


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You all are so kind...thank you.
It's almost midnight and I just got a call saying they moved her to ICU so they can keep a better eye on her...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am sorry about your mom WitchyKitty and all that the two of you are going through. As another person pointed out, I would definitely report the rude nurse. There is absolutely no excuse for such behavior. Please remember to take care of yourself through all of this.

On another note, I am beyond excited that victim day is upon us! I think the excitement of finally getting a victim and their list is probably one of the most fun things about the reaper exchange.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

X-Pired said:


> I am sorry about your mom WitchyKitty and all that the two of you are going through. As another person pointed out, I would definitely report the rude nurse. There is absolutely no excuse for such behavior. Please remember to take care of yourself through all of this.
> 
> On another note, I am beyond excited that victim day is upon us! I think the excitement of finally getting a victim and their list is probably one of the most fun things about the reaper exchange.


I agree! That anticipation checking to see if you have a victim 3 minutes after the reaper sign up ends and then checking again 9,342,000 times at work, in meetings, at night...even though you tell yourself not to and you will get a notification when you have a message.....like Christmas Eve when you are a kid and time stretches out....and then suddenly it says you have a message from Bethene! I always get an adrenaline jolt of happiness!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I agree! That anticipation checking to see if you have a victim 3 minutes after the reaper sign up ends and then checking again 9,342,000 times at work, in meetings, at night...even though you tell yourself not to and you will get a notification when you have a message.....like Christmas Eve when you are a kid and time stretches out....and then suddenly it says you have a message from Bethene! I always get an adrenaline jolt of happiness!


Right on! You said it so well, this is exactly what I am talking about!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Things have been so busy. I kept meaning to log in and see all the chaos from the bushes… 
Then today I realized it is the 23rd. !wait isn’t that the last day?!? Doesn’t that mean victims will be assigned soon!!!?! I cannot wait!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is to everyones reaper gifts making it thur shipping this year and not getting stolen from run over and destroyed like last years ( yes that happen to mine i sent ) should have put a glitter bom in it lol


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Here is to everyones reaper gifts making it thur shipping this year and not getting stolen from run over and destroyed like last years ( yes that happen to mine i sent ) should have put a glitter bom in it lol


Oh no! That's awful!!!! I'm so sorry.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm sorry, everyone...I know that I have been a major cheerleader in getting people to sign up, even going as far as personally PMing people, and I know that I have been one of the people trying to get this thread hopping and having fun and silliness like we used to...but, I won't get into details, right now, because I'm waiting for calls about her next steps in care, things have gotten much worse with my mom...

So, I have talked with bethene and had to make the decision to drop out of this year's reaper. I just can't, right now. I need to concentrate on her...and myself...right now...and I'm simply just too upset, worried and stressed to put my full heart into a reap.
I will be watching to see what you are all up to and the amazing reaps that I know you will all send to each other. Have lots of fun, I'm glad you all showed up to join. I hope you all get your Victim's, soon!

...and thank you to all the well wishes and thoughts. This is, and always has been, such a wonderful group of people. Hugs to you all.💗


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tvling said:


> Oh no! That's awful!!!! I'm so sorry.


Ya the worse part is my victim did not get the fantastic reap i wanted him the original i have never had that happen till least year. but here is to everyone's packages making it safe


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm sorry, everyone...I know that I have been a major cheerleader in getting people to sign up, even going as far as personally PMing people, and I know that I have been one of the people trying to get this thread hopping and having fun and silliness like we used to...but, I won't get into details, right now, because I'm waiting for calls about her next steps in care, things have gotten much worse with my mom...
> 
> So, I have talked with bethene and had to make the decision to drop out of this year's reaper. I just can't, right now. I need to concentrate on her...and myself...right now...and I'm simply just too upset, worried and stressed to put my full heart into a reap.
> I will be watching to see what you are all up to and the amazing reaps that I know you will all send to each other. Have lots of fun, I'm glad you all showed up to join. I hope you all get your Victim's, soon!
> ...


Oh goodness. I am so sorry and I'll be thinking of your family. Take care.


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm sorry, everyone...I know that I have been a major cheerleader in getting people to sign up, even going as far as personally PMing people, and I know that I have been one of the people trying to get this thread hopping and having fun and silliness like we used to...but, I won't get into details, right now, because I'm waiting for calls about her next steps in care, things have gotten much worse with my mom...
> 
> So, I have talked with bethene and had to make the decision to drop out of this year's reaper. I just can't, right now. I need to concentrate on her...and myself...right now...and I'm simply just too upset, worried and stressed to put my full heart into a reap.
> I will be watching to see what you are all up to and the amazing reaps that I know you will all send to each other. Have lots of fun, I'm glad you all showed up to join. I hope you all get your Victim's, soon!
> ...


I'm sorry, Witchykitty. Sending love, healing, and strength.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm sorry, everyone...I know that I have been a major cheerleader in getting people to sign up, even going as far as personally PMing people, and I know that I have been one of the people trying to get this thread hopping and having fun and silliness like we used to...but, I won't get into details, right now, because I'm waiting for calls about her next steps in care, things have gotten much worse with my mom...
> 
> So, I have talked with bethene and had to make the decision to drop out of this year's reaper. I just can't, right now. I need to concentrate on her...and myself...right now...and I'm simply just too upset, worried and stressed to put my full heart into a reap.
> I will be watching to see what you are all up to and the amazing reaps that I know you will all send to each other. Have lots of fun, I'm glad you all showed up to join. I hope you all get your Victim's, soon!
> ...


I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we completely understanding and will be sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ya the worse part is my victim did not get the fantastic reap i wanted him the original i have never had that happen till least year. but here is to everyone's packages making it safe


I'm sure that was frustrating for you because you always put so much effort into your victims gifts. I'm sorry.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. Truly. 💗


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Take care of yourself and your family WK! Hope all works out.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Wait for me!!! I'm in!!!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm sorry, everyone...I know that I have been a major cheerleader in getting people to sign up, even going as far as personally PMing people, and I know that I have been one of the people trying to get this thread hopping and having fun and silliness like we used to...but, I won't get into details, right now, because I'm waiting for calls about her next steps in care, things have gotten much worse with my mom...
> 
> So, I have talked with bethene and had to make the decision to drop out of this year's reaper. I just can't, right now. I need to concentrate on her...and myself...right now...and I'm simply just too upset, worried and stressed to put my full heart into a reap.
> I will be watching to see what you are all up to and the amazing reaps that I know you will all send to each other. Have lots of fun, I'm glad you all showed up to join. I hope you all get your Victim's, soon!
> ...


So sorry to hear about what you're going through! Prayers/good thoughts for you and your mom. Please don't worry about us--do whatever you need to do. <3


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> Wait for me!!! I'm in!!!


Hurray!!! You cut that close!! Pull up a seat....we are all settling in for the long night of pre-reaper madness, knowing we can't have a victim yet but hoping against hope we do! Going to relax and enjoy this last time together before we scurry back into the bushes to begin the stalking!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm sorry, everyone...I know that I have been a major cheerleader in getting people to sign up, even going as far as personally PMing people, and I know that I have been one of the people trying to get this thread hopping and having fun and silliness like we used to...but, I won't get into details, right now, because I'm waiting for calls about her next steps in care, things have gotten much worse with my mom...
> 
> So, I have talked with bethene and had to make the decision to drop out of this year's reaper. I just can't, right now. I need to concentrate on her...and myself...right now...and I'm simply just too upset, worried and stressed to put my full heart into a reap.
> I will be watching to see what you are all up to and the amazing reaps that I know you will all send to each other. Have lots of fun, I'm glad you all showed up to join. I hope you all get your Victim's, soon!
> ...



WitchyKitty, sending big hugs your way.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I am supposed to be listening in on a meeting but instead I am here chanting Victim...Victim...Victim!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Victim.. victim… victim!!!!

witchyKitty, I was in such a rush earlier to get signed up that I missed your post - I am SO sorry to hear about your mom. We’ll be here to distract you If things get to be too much.

Witchful, RIGHT?!?!? Oops. Life has been just AWFUL lately, and this has been the furthest thing from my mind, but Witchy messaged me the other day to remind me about it. I actually had a few fleeting moments to relax today and then PANICKED, thinking I was too late (ruined my relaxing, but totally worth it).

phew!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you, thank you and more thank yous to everyone. Again, I just love you guys! 💗 
I just can't wait to see all your goodies that you will be getting!!!! I will live vicariously through you all, lol...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

My chanting paid off! I have a victim! Now to pour some Prosecco and get to stalking! I am coming for you victim! 👻👻


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchykitty, I totally understand- you need to spend all your energy on taking care of yourself, and concentrating on your mom. 
Because of my wonderful reaper princess- even without you- we hit 45 reapers!!! That's all because of you!!
So take care of you and yours, know we all love and care for you. Hugs my sweet princess!!!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I too have a victim! Let the reaping begin...🎃


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Had a busy day so only got a few victims sent. So still room for last minute reapers!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Witchykitty, I totally understand- you need to spend all your energy on taking care of yourself, and concentrating on your mom.
> Because of my wonderful reaper princess- even without you- we hit 45 reapers!!! That's all because of you!!
> So take care of you and yours, know we all love and care for you. Hugs my sweet princess!!!


Thank you, my Reaper Queen! I'm so glad we made it to 45...even with me having to bow out, which I'm so heartbroken about having to do. I had to do it, though. There will be others that, maybe, I can join if life gets calmer, sometime.
Hugs, back, to you. 💗


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So the demons on my shoulders have been arguing incessantly all evening. The bad demon keeps telling me to join and how much fun I've had in the past. So just when I think I'll throw in the towel and sign up, the good demon starts harping about how I have too many irons in the fire, too many commitments in the next month, remodeling to do, very little cash, yadda, yadda, yadda... and then I think maybe next year. Then the bad demon starts her spiel and then the good demon counters and over and over, wash, rinse, repeat....Ahhhhh!

So it's a battle of which demon will win or else choke, maim or silence the other. Perhaps I'll choke maim or silence them both... 52 minutes... decisions, decisions... 51 minutes...


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

EEEEK!! I could not believe my eyes---I dropped my fork when Spookerstar messaged me to say she got her victim and rushed to check my box---I got one!!!! I am so grateful. Bethene thank you, I know you have had a lot going on!! The stalking and planning have begun. Poured some Prosecco and eagerly messaging with Spookerstar and Graveyard Queen all our ideas!! It has begun!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> So the demons on my shoulders have been arguing incessantly all evening. The bad demon keeps telling me to join and how much fun I've had in the past. So just when I think I'll throw in the towel and sign up, the good demon starts harping about how I have too many irons in the fire, too many commitments in the next month, remodeling to do, very little cash, yadda, yadda, yadda... and then I think maybe next year. Then the bad demon starts her spiel and then the good demon counters and over and over, wash, rinse, repeat....Ahhhhh!
> 
> So it's a battle of which demon will win or else choke, maim or silence the other. Perhaps I'll choke maim or silence them both... 52 minutes... decisions, decisions... 51 minutes...


Whispers over her shoulder.....do it. You know you want to. Everyones doing it!  
Don't overload yourself but you don't have to go big...just a little Halloween fun to rekindle that old feeling!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> So the demons on my shoulders have been arguing incessantly all evening. The bad demon keeps telling me to join and how much fun I've had in the past. So just when I think I'll throw in the towel and sign up, the good demon starts harping about how I have too many irons in the fire, too many commitments in the next month, remodeling to do, very little cash, yadda, yadda, yadda... and then I think maybe next year. Then the bad demon starts her spiel and then the good demon counters and over and over, wash, rinse, repeat....Ahhhhh!
> 
> So it's a battle of which demon will win or else choke, maim or silence the other. Perhaps I'll choke maim or silence them both... 52 minutes... decisions, decisions... 51 minutes...


Do it!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, victims are being handed out...now is the time for me to post the annual Reaper anthem:


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty - I'm sorry you are going through so much right now! I hope your mom is doing OK. I can only imagine how stressful that must be for you.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I put my head down on my desk for a minute last night and woke up two hours later. I'll definitely try to make it next year and will be watching from the sidelines. Have fun and enjoy your reaps.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I-I have a victim! Let the reaping begin!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thinking of you


lizzyborden said:


> Well I put my head down on my desk for a minute last night and woke up two hours later. I'll definitely try to make it next year and will be watching from the sidelines. Have fun and enjoy your reaps.


there still time she has not handed out all victims


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Squeeeee!! I’m so looking forward to getting my victim this year 🎃


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Looking for the victim list....


----------



## Shadowquack (5 mo ago)

If it’s not too late, I would like to signup.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty, so sorry for everything you’re going through.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

WitchyKitty - You and your family are in my thoughts, I am so sorry to hear everything you guys are going through. 

Victim - So excited to begin shopping for you!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

No victim yet (checks mail every 2 minutes)


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Witchykitty- I am sad you can't take part but I do understand you have a lot going on right now. 😢 Will light some candles and send some healing energy your way.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Me want victim..
Me want victim...
🤣🤣


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> We are still pretty sick, over here...ug.
> We should buy stock in boxes of Kleenex and Puffs...seriously...


I'm so sorry to see you're not participating, but I totally understand. Hope you are all 100% well again very soon!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Victim, victim, victim! * Because I forgot on my last post, shame on me!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

A little good news...my mom is, suddenly, doing better enough to be released from the ICU...she was, originally, going to be released to a nursing home, which was killing me, but she was beyond my care, especially with my own health conditions, and needed round the clock care, which no one person can do. 
Instead, the doctor, there, thinks she is doing well enough to come back home to me, rather than a nursing home...but the discharge woman would be looking for a nursing care company to have a nurse come a couple times a week to check her out, see if she needs additional help, see if she is worse, needs to go to hospital, needs an aide to help me out on occasion, or, if she finally progresses in the disease too much and needs to be in nursing care. I am both happy and nervous, as i well know she gets worse at any time, and it happens more and more often, now. Plus, I'm still sick with covid...though, I HOPE finally starting to get on the upside of it, fingers crossed...so I'll have a rough time caring for her, still. I hope she keeps a covid immunity, from her having just had it, for awhile, so I don't re-infect her...
We just need to take it one day at a time and see how it goes, hoping for the best. We are hoping she will stay in decent, alert shape for her upcoming 60th birthday, so she can try to enjoy it. We were horrified that she may be in a nursing home for it...and not lucid to even know what was going on. Only time will tell how she keeps doing...she goes back and forth, so much...😔
Any good wishes, good energy, prayers...anything...you can send her way to keep her more on the upside of this for awhile would be appreciated. You have all been great, to me, though this. Thank you.💗


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Well I put my head down on my desk for a minute last night and woke up two hours later. I'll definitely try to make it next year and will be watching from the sidelines. Have fun and enjoy your reaps.


I talked to bethene, you still have time! I messaged you, too, to tell you! I hope you see this and get your sign up in!


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh man! The pressure is on this year! I'm doing some brainstorming & window shopping. Victim, I'll do my best to make your nightmares come true!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Victim! Victim! Victim! 💀


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> A little good news...my mom is, suddenly, doing better enough to be released from the ICU...she was, originally, going to be released to a nursing home, which was killing me, but she was beyond my care, especially with my own health conditions, and needed round the clock care, which no one person can do.
> Instead, the doctor, there, thinks she is doing well enough to come back home to me, rather than a nursing home...but the discharge woman would be looking for a nursing care company to have a nurse come a couple times a week to check her out, see if she needs additional help, see if she is worse, needs to go to hospital, needs an aide to help me out on occasion, or, if she finally progresses in the disease too much and needs to be in nursing care. I am both happy and nervous, as i well know she gets worse at any time, and it happens more and more often, now. Plus, I'm still sick with covid...though, I HOPE finally starting to get on the upside of it, fingers crossed...so I'll have a rough time caring for her, still. I hope she keeps a covid immunity, from her having just had it, for awhile, so I don't re-infect her...
> We just need to take it one day at a time and see how it goes, hoping for the best. We are hoping she will stay in decent, alert shape for her upcoming 60th birthday, so she can try to enjoy it. We were horrified that she may be in a nursing home for it...and not lucid to even know what was going on. Only time will tell how she keeps doing...she goes back and forth, so much...😔
> Any good wishes, good energy, prayers...anything...you can send her way to keep her more on the upside of this for awhile would be appreciated. You have all been great, to me, though this. Thank you.💗


Fingers crossed and good wishes are headed your way


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I talked to bethene, you still have time! I messaged you, too, to tell you! I hope you see this and get your sign up in!


I did! Thank you so much! Looking forward to participating again.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Fingers crossed and good wishes are headed your way


Thank you! 💗


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I did! Thank you so much! Looking forward to participating again.


Yays!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am patiently waiting for my victim. Okay, so we all know that I’m lying. There’s nothing patient about it. (Sadly checking messages for victim every fifteen seconds while stalking Bethene to see if she is working on victim notification.)


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ya the worse part is my victim did not get the fantastic reap i wanted him the original i have never had that happen till least year. but here is to everyone's packages making it safe



Oh Saki, your victim DID get his fantastic reap, don’t you see? Even with things missing and broken it was beyond my wildest hopes and dream for a reap from you! And then you turned around and sent an entire new reap! I felt so horrible because of the extra stress, work and expense that you went through.

Your artistic talents are beyond compare and you sent so much that the first reap was way more than sufficient even though not all of it made it. I was absolutely blown away. Just the classic movie pieces alone would have been more than I could have hoped for.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Oh Saki, your victim DID get his fantastic reap, don’t you see? Even with things missing and broken it was beyond my wildest hopes and dream for a reap from you! And then you turned around and sent an entire new reap! I felt so horrible because of the extra stress, work and expense that you went through.
> 
> Your artistic talents are beyond compare and you sent so much that the first reap was way more than sufficient even though not all of it made it. I was absolutely blown away. Just the classic movie pieces alone would have been more than I could have hoped for.


 your sweet and you deserved all the extra . was just so bummed it happened to your reap. But glad i could send a 2 one to make it right  

I am still waiting for a victim too


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I am also waiting for my victim! I kept checking at work today.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

A bit late to the party so I'm being patient. I did buy some Halloween Oreos today. If anyone wants one, I'll be in the bushes.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> A bit late to the party so I'm being patient. I did buy some Halloween Oreos today. If anyone wants one, I'll be in the bushes.


Mmmmm...the ones with the orange filling??? I know, I know, they are the same flavor, but colored...but, to me, festive versions of things just taste better, hahaha!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Patiently waiting in the Reaper waiting room. Can't wait to see who I get 🎃💀


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

{{surfaces long enough to lay a bouquet of roses at Lady Arsenic's feet}}

{{don't ask where he found roses on the bottom of the pool}}


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Your name is now in my care, dear victim, and as I carefully (and deviously) examine your list, the cauldron is placed over the fire. Conjuring spells have been cast and the potion boils and spits, willing your wishes to apparate. The blend is especially potent this time, rendering the incantations effective. So responsive, so quick! These things must not be rushed, however. All in good time.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well gang- got most victims passed out - but I sadly have several to do yet. Sorry guys!! Doing it on my phone is slow going- and life keeps getting in the way! But I promise to get them to you by tomorrow!! Again- sorry- I feel bad... But it's almost midnight..this old lady is beat!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

bethene said:


> Well gang- got most victims passed out - but I sadly have several to do yet. Sorry guys!! Doing it on my phone is slow going- and life keeps getting in the way! But I promise to get them to you by tomorrow!! Again- sorry- I feel bad... But it's almost midnight..this old lady is beat!!


Thanks for everything you’re doing! Do you see the joy you’re spreading?! You’re like the Halloween Santa Claus. Who also needs sleep… 

But why on earth are you doing this on your phone?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Got my victim _rubbing hands together in anticipation_ 💀


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So I wake up in the middle of the night and of course have to check to see if my victim has been delivered. Email preview shows a message from bethene waiting, so I click and... nothing... internet is off. So in my groggy state I start to consider taking the phone outside and start walking around until I catch a signal. But then I'm asking myself if I really want to do that as it's dark, I just moved a bunch of stuff around near my garden and would probably trip over something, and we have coyotes, raccoons, possums and even saw a black bear cub less than a mile away last week... and where did I put the dang phone anyway? So I start to think maybe if I reset the router... and BINGO! I have a victim and don't have to worry about the possibility of being a victim to the local wildlife! Now I'm wide awake and the wheels are turning.... hehehe


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I woke up this morning as a reaper!! I will begin stalking my victim after coffee. Thanks Bethene!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thinking of you and your mom, WitchyKitty. So sorry to hear about the struggles ❤


WitchyKitty said:


> A little good news...my mom is, suddenly, doing better enough to be released from the ICU...she was, originally, going to be released to a nursing home, which was killing me, but she was beyond my care, especially with my own health conditions, and needed round the clock care, which no one person can do.
> Instead, the doctor, there, thinks she is doing well enough to come back home to me, rather than a nursing home...but the discharge woman would be looking for a nursing care company to have a nurse come a couple times a week to check her out, see if she needs additional help, see if she is worse, needs to go to hospital, needs an aide to help me out on occasion, or, if she finally progresses in the disease too much and needs to be in nursing care. I am both happy and nervous, as i well know she gets worse at any time, and it happens more and more often, now. Plus, I'm still sick with covid...though, I HOPE finally starting to get on the upside of it, fingers crossed...so I'll have a rough time caring for her, still. I hope she keeps a covid immunity, from her having just had it, for awhile, so I don't re-infect her...
> We just need to take it one day at a time and see how it goes, hoping for the best. We are hoping she will stay in decent, alert shape for her upcoming 60th birthday, so she can try to enjoy it. We were horrified that she may be in a nursing home for it...and not lucid to even know what was going on. Only time will tell how she keeps doing...she goes back and forth, so much...😔
> Any good wishes, good energy, prayers...anything...you can send her way to keep her more on the upside of this for awhile would be appreciated. You have all been great, to me, though this. Thank you.💗


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I have my victim…now, the stalking will begin!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> Thinking of you and your mom, WitchyKitty. So sorry to hear about the struggles ❤


Thank you 💗


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> So I wake up in the middle of the night and of course have to check to see if my victim has been delivered. Email preview shows a message from bethene waiting, so I click and... nothing... internet is off. So in my groggy state I start to consider taking the phone outside and start walking around until I catch a signal. But then I'm asking myself if I really want to do that as it's dark, I just moved a bunch of stuff around near my garden and would probably trip over something, and we have coyotes, raccoons, possums and even saw a black bear cub less than a mile away last week... and where did I put the dang phone anyway? So I start to think maybe if I reset the router... and BINGO! I have a victim and don't have to worry about the possibility of being a victim to the local wildlife! Now I'm wide awake and the wheels are turning.... hehehe


Omg, lizzy, hahaha!!!! 😂😂😂
Contemplating death by black bear cub just to see your victim, lol.
...okay, I can't laugh...I'd probably, actually do it...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Omg, lizzy, hahaha!!!! 😂😂😂
> Contemplating death by black bear cub just to see your victim, lol.
> ...okay, I can't laugh...I'd probably, actually do it...


Wasn't so much worried about the cub as I was momma bear... and the coyotes...

One thing I love about fall and winter is that I'll actually be able to get a few bars on one end of the house once the leaves fall. Of course this involves going to a corner and holding the phone in the air, but hey it works.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I love my victim's wish list! I have so many ideas! This year is going to be hard to not overdo it and try to do everything!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Patiently waiting for my victim! I am really excited to get my name, I know Bethene and the Gerbils are really busy!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, also still waiting. (Looking sad and forlornly singing “Oh a shopping I wouuld go, a shoping I would go… if I only had a victim…”.)


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, it's on! Time to log out of everything, grab the night vision and thermal imagers, and hide in some bushes. I've already spoke to my connections at Google Maps and got them to unlist my house, but they may be making multiple passes at someone else's! Or, well, not really. But alas! Let the stalking begin!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh dear victim have i had you before ? maybe maybe not but i do know i am ready to rock your reap


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Supplies are being gathered, plans are being made....and remade...and overthought. Through the initial wave of excitement and reached self doubt stage of my creative process. Not the most I have ever had to go on...have more questions than answers based on the likes/dislikes but hoping my plan is going to make my victim happy!! Second wave of excitement should be hitting any time now.  Reaping is such sweet torture.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Come here my little viccy!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

It’s so exciting, the anticipation of it all!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

My victim is awesome, started TWO projects today!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I believe I have all victims passed out- if I missed you pm me!!


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

I have a victim! _Gleeful flailing_


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh my sweet little victim, let the games begin!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ended a busy day with a victim!!! Yay!!! 👻🎃


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

(Reads list, looks down and shakes head. Reads list a second time, looks down and shakes head again. ) Okay, this is doable my dearest victim. Just let me think a bit here. I will start making a plan this evening and will try to go shopping tomorrow or Saturday. I think it will take more than one trip so the second one will have to be after Labor Day. I think it will also require a visit out of state down New Mexico way to a unique little shop I know. Hmmm… Yes, I believe so. You know, it’s that quaint little shop out on the old desert highway that stays open way past the witching hour when normal mortals are turning in, out past the old Route 66 sign at the crossroads of the 1940s diner and gas station that time has forgotten and looks exactly like it did seventy years ago, where one still hears juke box music playing clear out in the parking lot and the lights are always on even though the doors closed for good after that thing that happened in 1951? Yeah, that one.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

As soon as I saw my victim's list this was me because I knew I had at least one PERFECT thing for them!! Found a few more, working on a few more, thinking & pondering over some other stuff.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Victim victim yeah!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Still waiting on my dear victim - you must be extra special this year!

I already messaged Bethene, it’ll be taken care of… just shivering with anticipation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Still waiting on my dear victim - you must be extra special this year!
> 
> I already messaged Bethene, it’ll be taken care of… just shivering with anticipation!
> 
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Witchy, I just adore you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been brainstorming about my victim! (Rubbing hands together with glee!!) Muhaha!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a victim and the plotting has begun! ⚰ 🎃


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Gathered supplies. Looking at list...more supplies...need ALL the supplies! There may be an electrical brownout when the machines start for the creation! Pay no attention to the lights coming from the electrical arcs and sparks! Should I have nothing but glitter on this? Maybe need a pink pumpkin. Nah, going with a...well, maybe a...uh, no, definitely need a ...


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

X-Pired said:


> (Reads list, looks down and shakes head. Reads list a second time, looks down and shakes head again. ) Okay, this is doable my dearest victim. Just let me think a bit here. I will start making a plan this evening and will try to go shopping tomorrow or Saturday. I think it will take more than one trip so the second one will have to be after Labor Day. I think it will also require a visit out of state down New Mexico way to a unique little shop I know. Hmmm… Yes, I believe so. You know, it’s that quaint little shop out on the old desert highway that stays open way past the witching hour when normal mortals are turning in, out past the old Route 66 sign at the crossroads of the 1940s diner and gas station that time has forgotten and looks exactly like it did seventy years ago, where one still hears juke box music playing clear out in the parking lot and the lights are always on even though the doors closed for good after that thing that happened in 1951? Yeah, that one.


This is amazing....I have long been in search of just such a shop. Can't wait to see your reap!!



sikntwizted said:


> Gathered supplies. Looking at list...more supplies...need ALL the supplies! There may be an electrical brownout when the machines start for the creation! Pay no attention to the lights coming from the electrical arcs and sparks! Should I have nothing but glitter on this? Maybe need a pink pumpkin. Nah, going with a...well, maybe a...uh, no, definitely need a ...


Love this....This made me think of my favorite guilty pleasure movie The Burbs with the noises coming from the neighbors basement....all across suburbia creations are starting to take shape right now. Can't wait to see!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Witchy, I just adore you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I HAD to do it. LOL


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I HAD to do it. LOL


Did you ever see that Twitter account that posted "I see you shiver with antici..." and waited something like 7 years to complete it? 😆 That's some serious patience and commitment!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I’m so so sad I missed it this year by just a few days! I haven’t been active on the boards in a long time, and thought Secret Reaper would be a fun way to cheer myself and someone else up this season. Ah, well, if anyone else missed the deadline, and would like to exchange a gift, lmk. 🖤 Otherwise, I’ll just have to be more active to be a part of the mini reapers.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I thought of a project that I was going to do for myself a few years ago, & never got around to it. I was brainstorming last night, and, I think I'm gonna try it. It's just shipping it that may be a problem....


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

Dreamily missed my turn today. Nothing Happened.

…decided to stop at a store. sam832 Looked Around. He Stared. He Waited. sam832 Said Nothing and then went to the register. They Looked At Each Other. sam832 Blinked.

…saw another store on the way home. stopped again and Looked Around. there it was. Something He Didn't Have Last Time. He Stood Up. In Spite Of The Dark And Twisting Path He Saw Stretching Ahead For Himself, a decision was made.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> I’m so so sad I missed it this year by just a few days! I haven’t been active on the boards in a long time, and thought Secret Reaper would be a fun way to cheer myself and someone else up this season. Ah, well, if anyone else missed the deadline, and would like to exchange a gift, lmk. 🖤 Otherwise, I’ll just have to be more active to be a part of the mini reapers.


I did let bethene know you had wanted to join...she and I will watch to see if others missed sign ups. Maybe you could send your info and list to bethene and explain to her you are giving it to her so she has it just in case someone messages her if they can still sign up, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

just finished my first project for you dear victim


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We need a picture and teaser thread. I also put something together for my victim.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Just got home.and found out I got my victim. 

Now the fun begins muhaha...or something like that


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I already have so many ideas, dear victim. Looks like it's a Halloween stalking...oops, shopping...weekend for me!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Sadly my dungeon is still a pilled mess. Dang pipe replacement. Most things will be store bought again. I really need to to fix my space


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Dearest Victim, 
I now have your information!
Can't wait to curate something special for you...


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

The weekend has finally arrived and I am looking forward to beginning my shopping/gathering/planning for you, dearest victim!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh victim, this is going to be so much fun, I have so many ideas. Now to get supplies...


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I know I'm postta be working now....but there are just so many ideas 💡 floating around in my head for your Reap victim. So very difficult to concentrate!!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I just want to thank my victim personally for allowing me to but new tools. Cheap Harbor Freight specials, but new tools none the less. Needed to replace some anyway! AND wifey-poo wasn't angry!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok mess or not I have a craft idea I MUST try for you dear victim. I’m going to test it out first to be sure.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

HUMMM I thought I send my info in to bethene but I never got a victim. Pondering what happened. I know I had a million things happening all in the same few days... Shucks and darn.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> HUMMM I thought I send my info in to bethene but I never got a victim. Pondering what happened. I know I had a million things happening all in the same few days... Shucks and darn.


Message her, see if she has one for you but forgot to send it.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm having duality of thoughts. I had a few things in mind for my victim, but don't know if they will turn out. I also changed my mind about one thing. I'm also worried about my reaper. Did I make my list to hard? I'm worried I was too specific about certain things and not generic enough about others. Sigh.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got ya Stinkerbell! Totally a flake by me!! I thought I sent it but 🤷🤷 apparently not! But it's been remedied!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

We are ALL Stinkerbells victims!


Also, tried something new. Some things worked out awesome, some didn't come out as I wanted. But alas! you're getting it anyway dear victim! Fix/change/throw/burn/paint as you see fit.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

sikntwizted said:


> Fix/change/throw/burn/paint as you see fit.


That's pretty much my motto.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

My dearest victim. I have some frightfully fun news! I decided to go to New Mexico this weekend instead of waiting until after Labor Day. I just got home with something I suspect you may have use for. So, I am now going to start putting your reap together and very shortly something dreadful will be headed your way. 

Will this week be too soon to ship? Hmmmm… Saki.Girl is usually the first to ship. Shall I wait? Hmmmm…


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I


X-Pired said:


> My dearest victim. I have some frightfully fun news! I decided to go to New Mexico this weekend instead of waiting until after Labor Day. I just got home with something I suspect you may have use for. So, I am now going to start putting your reap together and very shortly something dreadful will be headed your way.
> 
> Will this week be too soon to ship? Hmmmm… Saki.Girl is usually the first to ship. Shall I wait? Hmmmm…


LOL i am shipping tomorrow


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Go Saki go!
I am definitely NOT shipping tomorrow. 🤣


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I
> 
> 
> LOL i am shipping tomorrow


I decided that I am shipping tomorrow as well for two reasons. One, the USPS is implementing a temporary holiday surcharge beginning October 2nd and postage is really expensive as it is. I don’t want to pay the surcharge, lol! And two, if I wait until October first to ship then that is midweek and I have things for my reaper that may melt, I don’t want the box sitting in limbo over the long holiday weekend. Shipping tomorrow assures that the postal service has all week to deliver. Of course, they may not but it increases my chances. One year it took two weeks for a priority package to get delivered to my victim. Fingers crossed and hoping for the best.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I bought a couple things and crafted 1 so far dear victim. I have a few more projects to finish up.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Just my main feature to go. And a little touch-up on the others. Not sure when I'm shipping, but I seem to be moving faster than I usually do


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I decided that I am shipping tomorrow as well for two reasons. One, the USPS is implementing a temporary holiday surcharge beginning October 2nd and postage is really expensive as it is. I don’t want to pay the surcharge, lol! And two, if I wait until October first to ship then that is midweek and I have things for my reaper that may melt, I don’t want the box sitting in limbo over the long holiday weekend. Shipping tomorrow assures that the postal service has all week to deliver. Of course, they may not but it increases my chances. One year it took two weeks for a priority package to get delivered to my victim. Fingers crossed and hoping for the best.
> 
> View attachment 766374


I don't know if you just weren't thinking and said October or not...but I just wanted to make sure you, and others, are aware that the shipping deadline is September 22nd, not October.
I just don't want any confusion or people to ship much too late!

Regardless, good thinking to check on holiday shipping surcharges...I wouldn't have thought of that for later reapers during that time frame.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I don't know if you just weren't thinking and said October or not...but I just wanted to make sure you, and others, are aware that the shipping deadline is September 22nd, not October.
> I just don't want any confusion or people to ship much too late!
> 
> Regardless, good thinking to check on holiday shipping surcharges...I wouldn't have thought of that for later reapers during that time frame.


Thank you for pointing this out to me!!! I am a month off, lol!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I got a good start on some items for you, Victim 🙂 My kitty Bonnie was "helping"


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ladyfrog- I love your helper! My Beanie girl used to help me on all my crafting! By sitting smack dab in the middle of it. And she'd check that the fresh warm laundry was "clean enough" by sitting on it. Oh and, she was very protective of me. When I brought home groceries, she would sit on the empty plastic bags so they couldn't "attack me." 😂
I miss her, she was indoor -outdoor and one day she never came back. I believe someone took her, everyone in the neighborhood knew her and she was so loving. Never found a body, and she never roamed far. So, my hope is she's out there making someone else happy. 
(This was four years ago now, and we've moved since so no hope of seeing her around the block.)


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I seem to have about six half made lists of ideas and shopping needs but I need to put them all in one place. Why do I have to work, must win the lottery so I can retire and reap 24-7!
I can't believe people are already shipping! Completely blows my mind. I am still stalking and planning 👻


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> I got a good start on some items for you, Victim 🙂 My kitty Bonnie was "helping"
> View attachment 766379


Pretty girl!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Ladyfrog- I love your helper! My Beanie girl used to help me on all my crafting! By sitting smack dab in the middle of it. And she'd check that the fresh warm laundry was "clean enough" by sitting on it. Oh and, she was very protective of me. When I brought home groceries, she would sit on the empty plastic bags so they couldn't "attack me." 😂
> I miss her, she was indoor -outdoor and one day she never came back. I believe someone took her, everyone in the neighborhood knew her and she was so loving. Never found a body, and she never roamed far. So, my hope is she's out there making someone else happy.
> (This was four years ago now, and we've moved since so no hope of seeing her around the block.)
> View attachment 766381


I'm so sorry😔...she is adorable, though!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> My dearest victim. I have some frightfully fun news! I decided to go to New Mexico this weekend instead of waiting until after Labor Day. I just got home with something I suspect you may have use for. So, I am now going to start putting your reap together and very shortly something dreadful will be headed your way.
> 
> Will this week be too soon to ship? Hmmmm… Saki.Girl is usually the first to ship. Shall I wait? Hmmmm…


I sent something to my victim Friday.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Should I send a teaser? Hmmm....


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

byondbzr said:


> Ladyfrog- I love your helper! My Beanie girl used to help me on all my crafting! By sitting smack dab in the middle of it. And she'd check that the fresh warm laundry was "clean enough" by sitting on it. Oh and, she was very protective of me. When I brought home groceries, she would sit on the empty plastic bags so they couldn't "attack me." 😂
> I miss her, she was indoor -outdoor and one day she never came back. I believe someone took her, everyone in the neighborhood knew her and she was so loving. Never found a body, and she never roamed far. So, my hope is she's out there making someone else happy.
> (This was four years ago now, and we've moved since so no hope of seeing her around the block.)
> View attachment 766381


Aww she looks like she was a good helper 😺 I'm sorry she is gone. Our little fuzzy friends never stay long enough.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

To tease or not to tease. That is the question....


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I wont be shipping until Mid September I ordered something on line that is not supposed to get her until the 14th. 

Never fear Victim, if it comes later than that I will send the rest of your reap by deadline and the item I am hoping you will love on its own.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim I am excited for you to get your reap . Hopefully nothing gets damaged


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

I won't be shipping until later, but there are Things in the works. I had to order something special that I couldn't find locally. But soon, dear Victim, soooooon.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Welll needless to say I'll be shipping later as I only got my victim over the weekend.... thankfully I have some good already done items that will work.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> I seem to have about six half made lists of ideas and shopping needs but I need to put them all in one place. Why do I have to work, must win the lottery so I can retire and reap 24-7!
> I can't believe people are already shipping! Completely blows my mind. I am still stalking and planning 👻


Yes, me too!! I’m still stalking and planning, so you aren’t alone!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a few things ordered so I can craft. Now to get my dungeon back in order


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Tvling said:


> I sent something to my victim Friday.


Cool! And I though that Saki.Girl was fast at putting together a reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Left tracking number at work so will check it tomorrow. To see what day my victim will get reaped


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Dear victim I am excited for you to get your reap . Hopefully nothing gets damaged


I know that your victim will be thrilled! Also hoping that your reap reaches your victim safely this!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Left tracking number at work so will check it tomorrow. To see what day my victim will get reaped


My victim is supposed to be reaped Thursday. I’m hoping for the best and hope that my victim likes their reap. Once I ship, then I get nervous about it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> My victim is supposed to be reaped Thursday. I’m hoping for the best and hope that my victim likes their reap. Once I ship, then I get nervous about it.


I hope it makes it safe. I know your victim will love what you sent. But I so understand the part of man I hope they like what I sent . I think we all do that . You may have beat me this year on first victim to get there reap lol I will check tracking tomorrow


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

Reaps are going out, but not yours. You have provided me with an interesting list and it was inevitable that I would have to do a little research. I found pages of a field journal and attempted to track down their owner... only to find that he's currently missing. I must join the search and hope I don't suffer the same fate...


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> I got a good start on some items for you, Victim 🙂 My kitty Bonnie was "helping"
> View attachment 766379





X-Pired said:


> Cool! And I though that Saki.Girl was fast at putting together a reap!


It's not the whole reap, just a teaser. I'm waiting on some supplies to arrive that I ordered so I can begin the crafting process so the whole reap won't be sent for a week or so.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Always amazed by the early shippers! We still have 3 weeks until the shipping deadline--and I will need that time to pull my plan together!  Packages of supplies have been arriving and I have most of what I need to get started. Starting to get so excited for secret reaper weekend with Spookerstar this weekend. Lots of crafting, shopping, staying up too late watching scary movies and of course wine. 👻


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Still working on my victim's goodies, and definitely not likely to be shipping this week (or next).


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Just received my supply order for my victim. So excited to start on their gifts tonight!!!!!


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's a little bit of a corner of a thing that I've got going on in the workshoip for my dear Victim...


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Witchful Thinking, please post pics of reaper weekend. It always looks like so much fun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Package delivered whoot


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

dbruner said:


> Witchful Thinking, please post pics of reaper weekend. It always looks like so much fun.


I wish some of the people in this forum lived close to me so we could start doing something like that. I sounds so fun!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Tvling said:


> I wish some of the people in this forum lived close to me so we could start doing something like that. I sounds so fun!!


Love this idea, but I have no idea who is around me.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Package delivered whoot


I cant wait to see who got it!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

farblefumble said:


> Love this idea, but I have no idea who is around me.


Never give up hope. I've been doing some research on a local landmark and came across a YouTube video by a lady who also has a craft channel. Turns out she's about 30 miles away and we hope to meet in the near future.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Package delivered whoot


I’m so excited for your victim and looking forward to seeing photos of their reap!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Saki always sets the bar high for the early reaping! Now, I just gotta create one more main item that isn't anything yet...


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Yea, so the weather is hindering my creation! Alas! I shall build tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Started working on something today, and I have nooo idea how to ship it. Gotta wait for another payday to finish it. I may be cutting it close this year. Other things I've been thinking of will start to take shape this weekend. 
Also.....SakiGirl already shipped! WHAT! ALREADY DELIVERED?! sighhh..... cant wait to see it!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Just got home and it looks like my reaper has already sent the bats and drop my a package!!! I didn't see one but do we have a picture thread yet? I'll be sending some shots of ma goodies asap! Woohoo.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The photo thread is here 








Picture and teaser thread- reaper 2022


Uuuhhh...mini blinds???🤔 Mini blinds or excel spread sheet? Lol.




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooo exciting, pictures are coming!

Also exciting- It's my Saturday and I get to shop and create! If all goes well, I'll have teasers later.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Excited we already have photos! 🎃


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Did some crafting today- modge podge and painting. Back at it tomorrow!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dearest victim, your package was delivered yesterday to your post office! It’s waiting for you!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Dearest victim, your package was delivered yesterday to your post office! It’s waiting for you!


Could it be me!?
I have two slips in my box which means I have two packages. One I know is for my victim. I sadly have to wait until tomorrow morning to get it, our PO is manned only in the mornings and this morning I was out running errands.. At least it's nice and cool in there, in case something is temperature sensitive. 
Now I gotta wait... Booooo!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Dark, spooky and elegant ideas are coming together! 🖤


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I HAVE FOUND SOMETHING AWESOME IN THE WILD. (its apparently a harder to find item that I _was_ bidding on and then got sniped at the last minute so I was super bummed). BUT the one I found in a store is in better shape and I didn't have to pay shipping!! WOOOOOO!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I finished a third handmade item for my victim! Want to do one more, but having trouble finding just the right "base" for it....

And currently, I am counting the minutes until I can go over to my PO to see if I was reaped!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK I was reaped! 

Right now, I simply have no words, but I'll keep typing and maybe I'll be able to express what I'm feeling. Me and my kids spent almost 2 hours opening everything and "ooo-ing and ahh-ing."
It was an experience and we are simply overwhelmed!! I took tons of pictures but have to go to work now, so I will share those when I am home tonight.

X-pired... I am just astounded and so happy with everything, you nailed it all! Thank you so much!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...I had a mysterious package delivered to me. Inside, was a package of super adorable kitty socks with paw prints on the under sides. I posted on my FB, but no one fessed up to sending them.
Do any of you have any idea as to where these came from?? Hmmm??🤔


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...I had a mysterious package delivered to me. Inside, was a package of super adorable kitty socks with paw prints on the under sides. I posted on my FB, but no one fessed up to sending them.
> Do any of you have any idea as to where these came from?? Hmmm??🤔
> View attachment 766746


Maybe your Halloween Secret Secret Secret Reaper?????


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...I had a mysterious package delivered to me. Inside, was a package of super adorable kitty socks with paw prints on the under sides. I posted on my FB, but no one fessed up to sending them.
> Do any of you have any idea as to where these came from?? Hmmm??🤔
> View attachment 766746





WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...I had a mysterious package delivered to me. Inside, was a package of super adorable kitty socks with paw prints on the under sides. I posted on my FB, but no one fessed up to sending them.
> Do any of you have any idea as to where these came from?? Hmmm??🤔
> View attachment 766746


That's so cat-astrophic! Unsigned gifts? What a cat-asrophy!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You guys are killin' me, lol...
💗🤔😂💗


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchykitty, Those socks are beyond adorable!!!


I got 2 crafts done- one for each of my victims!!!, LOL!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sock gifter fessed up. Mystery solved! Lol


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I'd planned on today being super reaper craft day but working yesterday kicked my butt! So gathering stuff in one area and hoping to get up early in the morning and get started on the project that has me shaking my head as to how I'll pull it off.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry oh dear victim of mine. Seems that I have severely stained your main project. And it is beautiful. So, I have decided to keep it! _lawyers lean in and whisper frantically. Then ninja gerbils arrive on high alert._ Oh, I, uh, mean that things “happened,” and they are progressing. So, we are on track! May be a hair behind schedule, but on track.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well other than prepping some materials for manipulation, my crafting day just didn't happen. Dang garden and home maintenance got in the way. Hmmm... wonder if my victim would like some fresh tomato sauce or green beans?

Will probably be Thursday before I get back to crafting as tomorrow is a holiday and family time and I simply must travel to town Wednesday and do the grocery shopping and hopefully find more supplies.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Well other than prepping some materials for manipulation, my crafting day just didn't happen. Dang garden and home maintenance got in the way. Hmmm... wonder if my victim would like some fresh tomato sauce or green beans?
> 
> Will probably be Wednesday before I get back to crafting as tomorrow is a holiday and family time and I simply must travel to town Wednesday and do the grocery shopping and hopefully find more supplies.


If I were your victim, I'd love fresh sauce and green beans, lol. Just label them "Terror Tomato Sauce" and "Ghostly Green Beans", lol!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> If I were your victim, I'd love fresh sauce and green beans, lol. Just label them "Terror Tomato Sauce" and "Ghostly Green Beans", lol!


Well if I had confidence that USPS wouldn't deliver a box of glass shards...

I did grow some beautiful purple "green beans" this year but darn it, they turn green when you cook them. Maybe I'll grow them in the gothic garden (that is still just a dream) someday...


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> Witchykitty, Those socks are beyond adorable!!!
> 
> 
> I got 2 crafts done- one for each of my victims!!!, LOL!


Wait...victimS? Did you take on two victims!!? In awe of you.




lizzyborden said:


> Well if I had confidence that USPS wouldn't deliver a box of glass shards...
> 
> I did grow some beautiful purple "green beans" this year but darn it, they turn green when you cook them. Maybe I'll grow them in the gothic garden (that is still just a dream) someday...


I didn't know there was such a thing as purple green beans. Amazing! Would love to see a picture of your garden. Its sounds heavenly!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Wait...victimS? Did you take on two victims!!? In awe of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












These aren't my beans, but a photo from the internet of the variety. They're called Trionfo Violetta and are a pole bean. I'm liking them because they don't seem to have runners even when they get a little too big. Also growing a bush variety called Velour and some Royal Purple bush as well. My gardens are a bit messy after all the rain we had in August and as you've probably deduced I grew several different beans this year.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

We have been hard at work on your reaps dear victims! Late yesterday afternoon we had made good progress on several projects, and even finished one. One of my gifts is something I bought and am modifying. There I was working away and eagerly reading the next step of what to do, it said make 61....wait did I read that right? Hmm...make 61....oh I read that right!!  Ha! That's where we decided to pull over and have some dinner (and oh was it delicious) and drinks and watch spooky movies (The Black Phone). But never fear dear victim...first things this morning, powered by this unbelievable breakfast, I whipped out 61 b...err well maybe I better not say. Back on track and progressing! Spookerstar performed an operation this afternoon and might I say her victim is looking a little worse for wear....just as intended. We are hoping you like what we are creating for you victims. In the meantime Spookerstar has been spoiling me rotten. I don't know how she pulls all this off on top of her reaping projects!!!

Breakfast this morning...lemon poppy seed skulls muffins. Spider Egg granola parfaits and skull waffles all served on the deck with divine coffee.



















Every meal has had its own plates, serving ware and napkins!! Here is a sampling of the treats!! (Note on lunch today the coffin shaped serving tray with bone handles AND the cheeses cut in the shapes of bats, ghosts, pumpkins and coffins). 










Breakfast yesterday:
















Drinks and snacks galore:


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> View attachment 767062
> 
> 
> These aren't my beans, but a photo from the internet of the variety. They're called Trionfo Violetta and are a pole bean. I'm liking them because they don't seem to have runners even when they get a little too big. Also growing a bush variety called Velour and some Royal Purple bush as well. My gardens are a bit messy after all the rain we had in August and as you've probably deduced I grew several different beans this year.


Oh how cool!!! I love those and definitely want to try. Our growing season is so short here unfortunately so our gardening is somewhat limited and we just do herbs, tomato’s and zucchini most years.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Reaper Weekend food and drink looks divine!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So is it wrong to admit that ideas for my victim have been rather sparse? And victim, victim, where are you? My very own victim sniffing gerbils have lost your trail!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

They probably chloroformed the gerbils to keep them off of their trail!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

sikntwizted said:


> They probably chloroformed the gerbils to keep them off of their trail!


Note to self: order advanced gas masks for the gerbils.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Witchful Thinking said:


> We have been hard at work on your reaps dear victims! Late yesterday afternoon we had made good progress on several projects, and even finished one. One of my gifts is something I bought and am modifying. There I was working away and eagerly reading the next step of what to do, it said make 61....wait did I read that right? Hmm...make 61....oh I read that right!!  Ha! That's where we decided to pull over and have some dinner (and oh was it delicious) and drinks and watch spooky movies (The Black Phone). But never fear dear victim...first things this morning, powered by this unbelievable breakfast, I whipped out 61 b...err well maybe I better not say. Back on track and progressing! Spookerstar performed an operation this afternoon and might I say her victim is looking a little worse for wear....just as intended. We are hoping you like what we are creating for you victims. In the meantime Spookerstar has been spoiling me rotten. I don't know how she pulls all this off on top of her reaping projects!!!
> 
> Breakfast this morning...lemon poppy seed skulls muffins. Spider Egg granola parfaits and skull waffles all served on the deck with divine coffee.
> 
> ...



I absolutely love everything about this entire spread! It looks amazing and so cute!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

My victim has so many ideas and things I thought would be easy to find... and yet I've struck out over and over again this year. Isn't that always the way? As soon as I'm looking for a specific thing/theme - NOPE. 

I have a few things I'm sure of, a few things I'm hopeful they'll like, and still a few places around my area that I think may have some treasures. But it's looking like I'll be closer to the shipping deadline that I'd hoped. 

But isn't the anticipation half the fun, dear victim?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes- the anticipation is a huge part of the fun!


I got 2 more projects done!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I finally regained control of my craft room and have gotten several things finished for my victim. Trying to see what else I can get done before the shipping deadline.....


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Victim, your crafts will have to wait. It's Sprout's birthday party this weekend, and I have to fix food for almost 50 people. Sunday is crafting day.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Hope my victim is patient! Things are coming along nicely but I don't want to rush something out the door and then have an "A ha!" inspiration later.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dear victim...a package is coming your way! 🎃


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Good grief been running like a chicken with no head.... working on so many different things for so many different events.. I have been working on my reap gifts between doing up the veggies for the winter... and YES I LOVE purple green beans. Frog has taken a love of dehydrated baby squash so been on a never ending cycle of taking zucchini and baby squash slicing it, tossing it in some vinegar and spices and then into the dehydrator. Then out to work on our Halloween camp out event coming up in 2 weeks. Figuring out the card for the card exchange... if you haven't yet consider joining us. And gosh darn mama duck has babies a few weeks ago and a mama turkey too and NOW one is nesting in my overgrown swiss chard .... don't they know it's fall nesting season is over... 

To my victim... I have a few projects done so I have NOT forgotten about you.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Good grief been running like a chicken with no head.... working on so many different things for so many different events.. I have been working on my reap gifts between doing up the veggies for the winter... and YES I LOVE purple green beans. Frog has taken a love of dehydrated baby squash so been on a never ending cycle of taking zucchini and baby squash slicing it, tossing it in some vinegar and spices and then into the dehydrator. Then out to work on our Halloween camp out event coming up in 2 weeks. Figuring out the card for the card exchange... if you haven't yet consider joining us. And gosh darn mama duck has babies a few weeks ago and a mama turkey too and NOW one is nesting in my overgrown swiss chard .... don't they know it's fall nesting season is over...
> 
> To my victim... I have a few projects done so I have NOT forgotten about you.


If I’m your victim you could send me some of that dehydrated baby squash. It sounds really good!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I’m loving all the posts and photos. Looking forward to seeing more teasers and reaps!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Tvling said:


> I finally regained control of my craft room


I'm jealous - my workspace is completely unusable and likely to stay that way for at least a few more weeks. Currently doing everything on a lap desk or on the coffee table.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

X-Pired said:


> If I’m your victim you could send me some of that dehydrated baby squash. It sounds really good!


Frog eats them like candy. Thank goodness they are super easy to do. Just wash slice season and layer on the dehydrator tray. I was gifted a box of cucumbers and have found drying them with a quick soak in vinegar then a sprinkling of dill weed and celery salt he loves them too... Frog says if you pop over tomorrow he'll give you a bag.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Tvling said:


> I finally regained control of my craft room and have gotten several things finished for my victim. Trying to see what else I can get done before the shipping deadline.....


I'm jealous as well! My craft room is currently a rolling utility cart, the top of my washing machine and a table on the deck when it isn't raining.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally inspiration hit me! Problem was that what I needed is packed in a storage tote in the back of the catch-all bedroom. In the last few weeks I've piled even more totes in there as I'm starting on some remodeling soon and wasn't about the move it all again. So... a trip to Dollar Tree/Family Dollar yielded what I needed and provided inspiration for another project. So now if the rain will hold off for the weekend...


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> I'm jealous - my workspace is completely unusable and likely to stay that way for at least a few more weeks. Currently doing everything on a lap desk or on the coffee table.


When I say I regained control - I mean that I couldn't get to anything!!! My bf's son, wife and three kids moved in with us and their stuff has taken over. I spent all last weekend moving things around so I could get to MY stuff!!!! Good luck with your room. I don't know how I ever survived without a designated craft room!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> I'm jealous as well! My craft room is currently a rolling utility cart, the top of my washing machine and a table on the deck when it isn't raining.


I remember those many, many, many years!! After my divorce and I got my own place I decided I would never go without a room designated just for my crafts. I came close to losing it when my bfs son, wife and kids moved in but I stood my ground and said they couldn't have it. They took over part of it and I had to move things out of the way so I could get to my stuff. But I still have my room!!!!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> Finally inspiration hit me! Problem was that what I needed is packed in a storage tote in the back of the catch-all bedroom. In the last few weeks I've piled even more totes in there as I'm starting on some remodeling soon and wasn't about the move it all again. So... a trip to Dollar Tree/Family Dollar yielded what I needed and provided inspiration for another project. So now if the rain will hold off for the weekend...


I understand completely. I moved from a two story house with a basement, garage and storage building, into a modular last year and all of my decorations are now stored in a storage shed. I hate having to go out there and try to find something!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Tvling said:


> I remember those many, many, many years!! After my divorce and I got my own place I decided I would never go without a room designated just for my crafts. I came close to losing it when my bfs son, wife and kids moved in but I stood my ground and said they couldn't have it. They took over part of it and I had to move things out of the way so I could get to my stuff. But I still have my room!!!!!


When we moved into this house it seemed huge compared to the one we lived in before. I couldn't imagine ever having enough stuff to fill it up. . I had my very own craft room/office but gave it up when I found out I was pregnant. Then we closed our shop and stuff moved into the spare bedroom. I do have a small office area and learned the hard way never to craft at my desk (hopefully the IRS never audits us and asks why some of the receipts have Modge Podge on them).


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I’ve been shopping for you today, victim! Of course, you know who I am this time, but I can’t wait to surprise you to death with what I’ve found!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm so sad I missed this. Ugh.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So I'm prepping some pieces to get started on in the morning and my daughter has become infatuated with one to the point shes carrying it around with her dolls and kissing it. She may be a little upset when she finds it missing and dang it, I only bought one. I think I have a future Halloween lover here!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> I'm so sad I missed this. Ugh.


There is always the Merry Reaper and Winter Reapers, next!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> Victim, your crafts will have to wait. It's Sprout's birthday party this weekend, and I have to fix food for almost 50 people. Sunday is crafting day.


Happy Birthday, sprout!!!🥳🎉


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...I would give anything for a craft room. My crafting space in anywhere I can find room, and my supplies are all over the house.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...I would give anything for a craft room. My crafting space in anywhere I can find room, and my supplies are all over the house.


I have crafting supplies all over the house too but am trying to remedy that a bit. Totes of fabric are in the utility room, dining room, there's some in munchkin's closet (my goal is to use her room as my craft room if I ever get her new bedroom ready) and scattered here and there. When I schooled her at home during the pandemic, I tried using one end of the dining room table which means I still have supplies in there too, then I tried a corner of the living room...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I have crafting supplies all over the house too but am trying to remedy that a bit. Totes of fabric are in the utility room, dining room, there's some in munchkin's closet (my goal is to use her room as my craft room if I ever get her new bedroom ready) and scattered here and there. When I schooled her at home during the pandemic, I tried using one end of the dining room table which means I still have supplies in there too, then I tried a corner of the living room...


Yeah, my poor dining room table, chairs and floor turned into somewhere for my sewing machine, Cricut and the supplies for both to sit when covid hit. I want my nice, pretty dining room back...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm honestly looking at shipping at the last minute and suddenly remembered munchkin has a cardiologist appointment the day before deadline! Eek! So no more depending on sunshine to dry projects. Time to drag out the box fan and turn on the dehumidifier. Also need to double-check my supplies and make sure I have absolutely everything I need. On the plus side we'll likely detour to find the facility where she has an appointment in December and that may take us by a few craft stores in which I might find a last-minute addition.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am pretty much done. Now it is the usual right sized box hunt!!!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

We are in final paint! This is not a drill (because it is a forum post)! I repeat: We are in final paint!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just finishing up one thing and then will be looking for the perfect box to ship everything out!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Just have to buy a few sweets to go with everything and then will be shipping!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Tvling said:


> Just have to buy a few sweets to go with everything and then will be shipping!!


Sweets? Sweets! Does my victim like sweets? Time to look at that list again! 

Also I've pretty much tore apart every box I had and used it under mulch in the garden. Time to hunt for or otherwise procure a box.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm looking a-ok for a sendout for tomorrow or Wed. Picked up a couple last nick-nacks (is that how you spell it?) this afternoon that I don't even know if they will fit in the box.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

The theme of the week is patience 🎃 though I think not one of us has it 😂. Meanwhile where is that glue? Have you seen the monkeys? Did they abscond with it?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

***Edited, so as not to cause panic with my original post below. I must have accidentally opened the wrong thread last night, because I was under the impression from that post, that today was ship date.

It isn't! Sorry if I confused anyone!

I still greatly dislike the mechanics of the forum, it's so difficult to follow! I love all of you, though!

******

Oh wow! I wrote the shipping date down as the 20th. _Big wide eyed look_

I've been slacking for sure!

I can run out and pick up what I need tomorrow and should still be able to get to the post office. I'll take an extra half hour on lunch if necessary.

I feel bad that I didn't make anything this time around. I just lost track of time and kept thinking I had more time, too.

Eep!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> Oh wow! I wrote the shipping date down as the 20th. _Big wide eyed look_
> 
> I've been slacking for sure!
> 
> ...


The shipping deadline is the 22nd...today is only the 14th. You still have time!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> The shipping deadline is the 22nd...today is only the 14th. You still have time!


Oh thank goodness! I was thinking wow that really snuck up on me! I wrote down the 20th so I wouldn't be late.


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Now finished with my items....just waiting on dear daughter to complete her artwork. Should get the teaser out to you tomorrow, Dear Victim.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So I just went to school covered in paper mache paste to pick up my daughter as she's not feeling well. Looks like today's crafting is temporary on hold for a few hours.


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

My work has exploded so I think I'll be shipping much closer to the deadline than I would have liked. But I am very pleased with what I have so far! I hope my victim will be, too.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Dear victim, I'm sorry I've been so quiet lately. Dont worry though, I've been working & shopping, and I do believe I have the perfect box for something awkwardly special! I an to finish up on Sat, & ship ASAP. Sorry to keep you waiting, but I think you'll like your boxes. Until then,
Yours truly, 
Grimmy


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Dearest victim, sorry for the spooky silence lately! I have been searching for a couple of things in particular with little luck, but I’ve found some other spooktacular things I think you’ll like! I’d like to visit a couple more places in my search before I give up the ghost. I hope you can wait a little longer for your package to arrive!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Some. Thing. Happened.
I’ve been reaped!! Pics to follow

and sweet victim yours will be carried off very soon! Let’s just say my delay involved a crown. Uhm. Not that one!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

So I had to wait to open my reaping because I saw the box on my way out of my house and didn’t have time. Oh the torture!!

My reaper was super generous and the items kept coming! I was super surprised that the stick ins stayed stuck on the outside of the box 🎃 but they immediately let me know it was my reaping.
I love every single bit! A little one made me a witchy piece 🧡 There was a plate that was surely accio’d from Dolores Umbridge’s office, spell books, potions , a witchy plate, candles and and I’m overwhelmed with your generousity, Reaper! @sam832 and E 🦇


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

CreepySpiders said:


> So I had to wait to open my reaping because I saw the box on my way out of my house and didn’t have time. Oh the torture!!
> 
> My reaper was super generous and the items kept coming! I was super surprised that the stick ins stayed stuck on the outside of the box 🎃 but they immediately let me know it was my reaping.
> I love every single bit! A little one made me a witchy piece 🧡 There was a plate that was surely accio’d from Dolores Umbridge’s office, spell books, potions , a witchy plate, candles and and I’m overwhelmed with your generousity, Reaper! @sam832 and E 🦇
> ...


Love the coffin.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

CreepySpiders said:


> So I had to wait to open my reaping because I saw the box on my way out of my house and didn’t have time. Oh the torture!!
> 
> My reaper was super generous and the items kept coming! I was super surprised that the stick ins stayed stuck on the outside of the box 🎃 but they immediately let me know it was my reaping.
> I love every single bit! A little one made me a witchy piece 🧡 There was a plate that was surely accio’d from Dolores Umbridge’s office, spell books, potions , a witchy plate, candles and and I’m overwhelmed with your generousity, Reaper! @sam832 and E 🦇
> ...


Fun stuff! 🎃 
side note - your shoes are to die for!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Tvling said:


> Love the coffin.





Tvling said:


> Love the coffin.





LoveAndEyeballs said:


> Fun stuff! 🎃
> side note - your shoes are to die for!


😁😁😁 1940s ventilated peep toes. I’m vintage obsessed.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reap! I love your shoes too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was loving your shoes too!! And your beautiful kitty!!

PS . you ought to post your wonderful reaping pictures in the thread for it to be seen by more!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm officially in reaper mode after nearly a week's absence due mainly to a doggone virus munchkin brought home from school, and I have no time to waste. One idea may get scrapped as I have little faith in it, but will definitely give it a try in the morning. Good news is that I backed out of my school commitment tomorrow because I'm still coughing, hacking and have a runny nose. Bad news is that munchkin may only have a half-day tomorrow, so will need to cram as much crafting as possible into the morning. 

Oh and as to the great debate of flour versus glue in paper mache, let me officially state for the record that I absolutely hate working with glue and water! Yes, it's appropriate for the items I'm working on, but oh the sticky, boogery mess!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just sent out a package!!! Someone is getting reaped Thursday!!!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I’ve been reaped! Thank you for all the wonderful gifts, Bethene - they’re perfect!








Bee loves his new jingly collar. He ran around showing it off, and I finally got a pic of him when he laid down. 








Look how cute the vintage sign is with my vintage blow mold! 








The spell book looks and smells beautiful! (I caught Bee sniffing the potpourri, haha.) I put it with a witchy display. 








I can’t wait to wear the jewelry and bandana, too! Everything is awesome!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful reap! Your dog is so cute.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> I’ve been reaped! Thank you for all the wonderful gifts, Bethene - they’re perfect!
> View attachment 768580
> 
> Bee loves his new jingly collar. He ran around showing it off, and I finally got a pic of him when he laid down.
> ...


Awesome Reap! Love the doggie!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am glad you like it!! Your doggie is so darn cute!! Looks great with his collar!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

My victim should receive their package on Friday - don’t be fooled by the box! 🎃


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I scrapped one idea and another may have to be sent later as I'm not sure I'll have time to finish it by the deadline. Two others are drying and still need to be painted. Oh and when I took the teaser photo of an item I bought, I removed it from the bag and put it where? Did bring some boxes home today and hopefully one will hold everything. Munchkin has an appointment at the children's hospital tomorrow and hoping I can find a few more things to put in the box as well.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> So I had to wait to open my reaping because I saw the box on my way out of my house and didn’t have time. Oh the torture!!
> 
> My reaper was super generous and the items kept coming! I was super surprised that the stick ins stayed stuck on the outside of the box 🎃 but they immediately let me know it was my reaping.
> I love every single bit! A little one made me a witchy piece 🧡 There was a plate that was surely accio’d from Dolores Umbridge’s office, spell books, potions , a witchy plate, candles and and I’m overwhelmed with your generousity, Reaper! @sam832 and E 🦇
> ...


Great reap! How cute you got a witchy artwork piece from a little! I love the silver witch hat plate and succulent skeleton coffin! Your kitty is adorable, too...so are your shoes! (Don't forget to post these pics over in the Picture Thread so everyone is sure to see them!)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Heads up South West of me, and also, East of me! Packages have been shipped!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> I’ve been reaped! Thank you for all the wonderful gifts, Bethene - they’re perfect!
> View attachment 768580
> 
> Bee loves his new jingly collar. He ran around showing it off, and I finally got a pic of him when he laid down.
> ...


Awesome reap!! I love the vintage kitty sign, your adorable Bee and his jingle collar, and the beautiful spell book that our Reaper Queen is so great at making! (Don't forget to post these pics over in the Picture Thread so everyone will be sure to see them!!)


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations all -- and most especially to my kind, generous, and feline-friendly Reaper in Beaumont, TX (one of my favorite places I've never visited. When Charles Leroy McNutt decided to put pen to paper, he settled on 'Beaumont' as his _nom du plume_ in honor of his hometown).






  







  







  







  







  




❮
❯










































Amongst the cornucopia contained in the decorated box were queite a number of treats for one Bartholomew A. Cat, a remarkable jigsaw puzzle, six (!) _Sante Muerte_ candles in a thematic six-pack carrier, some scrapbooking supplies, a bevy of prints of covers of classic horror comics (a weakness of mine), a brass candlestick suitable for murder and mayhem, a lantern (complete with cobwebs and the skeletal hand of a former owner), a grim reaper candle or incense burner... the list goes on. But yu can see them all for yourself!

I onl;y hope that my own humble offerings bring as much joy to my own dear victim...


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

The Pumpkin King said:


> Greetings and Salutations all -- and most especially to my kind, generous, and feline-friendly Reaper in Beaumont, TX (one of my favorite places I've never visited. When Charles Leroy McNutt decided to put pen to paper, he settled on 'Beaumont' as his _nom du plume_ in honor of his hometown).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Reap!!!!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Glad the stuff arrived safely! Hope it adds to the grandeur and glory of The Pumpkin King realm! Jimmy.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Informed delivery from USPS has me receiving a package tomorrow, could it be from one of you guys? lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Pumpkin King said:


> Greetings and Salutations all -- and most especially to my kind, generous, and feline-friendly Reaper in Beaumont, TX (one of my favorite places I've never visited. When Charles Leroy McNutt decided to put pen to paper, he settled on 'Beaumont' as his _nom du plume_ in honor of his hometown).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great reap!! Love all the kitty snacks and toys...and the kitty, of course...the kitty towel, the lantern, the scrapbook stuff, the cool prints...all great! (Don't forget to post these pics over on the Picture thread for this reap so everyone will be sure to see them!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Just a reminder...this is the sign up and discussion thread...there is a separate thread for any teaser or reap pictures. Please post your pics over in the picture thread so everyone will be sure to see your gifts and your reaper will be sure to see what you say to them, as well!! Have a great Halloween season!!! 🎃 *

*Here is the link to the picture thread:* Picture and teaser thread- reaper 2022


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I haven't forgotten about this!! We had some of my husband's college friends over the weekend & I'd been in Super Mecha Cleaning Mode (aka Shove Lots of Stuff in the Closet Mode) & hadn't been able to focus on anything else for a week or so.

I've got all my stuff, gotta get a box outta the basement I've been saving for it, just gotta package it all up & send it away this week!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like UPS has their computers down, and a picket line in front of the store. Calling the Ninja Gerbils for assistance with an owl for delivery!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

My Reap arrived today!! Do we have a separate thread for that? I'm not used to navigating here, especially on my phone. 

I'm sending out my victim's package tomorrow! I don't feel like I did as good of a job with this, as my Reaper did!

I love everything and will post pictures, but I'm going to sift through the site and see if there's another thread for that, first.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

LairMistress said:


> My Reap arrived today!! Do we have a separate thread for that? I'm not used to navigating here, especially on my phone.
> 
> I'm sending out my victim's package tomorrow! I don't feel like I did as good of a job with this, as my Reaper did!
> 
> I love everything and will post pictures, but I'm going to sift through the site and see if there's another thread for that, first.











Picture and teaser thread- reaper 2022


Here we go! Can't wait to see the teasers and gifts!!!




www.halloweenforum.com





hopefully that link will work
Looking forward to seeing your reap!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

sikntwizted said:


> Looks like UPS has their computers down, and a picket line in front of the store. Calling the Ninja Gerbils for assistance with an owl for delivery!


Desperate times call for desperate measures and if an owl is necessary than a man’s (or woman) gotta do what a man’s gotta do!


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm sending a day late (and minus a crafted item I'll send later), but owls should be delivering on Tuesday. I hate I was late and incomplete, but things are a little hectic around my house right now with a very, very sick kiddo. Hopefully I can send the last thing soon, but in the meantime I hope my victim enjoys their goodies.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Got it out yesterday afternoon. Oh boy are those owls expensive! The gerbils got with the big brown bear, and got their trackers working, but it has definitely doubled in price over the last few years!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

morganmac said:


> I'm sending a day late (and minus a crafted item I'll send later), but owls should be delivering on Tuesday. I hate I was late and incomplete, but things are a little hectic around my house right now with a very, very sick kiddo. Hopefully I can send the last thing soon, but in the meantime I hope my victim enjoys their goodies.


Hope your little one is better soon.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

sikntwizted said:


> Got it out yesterday afternoon. Oh boy are those owls expensive! The gerbils got with the big brown bear, and got their trackers working, but it has definitely doubled in price over the last few years!


Yes, the prices are getting out of hand.


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

Tvling said:


> Hope your little one is better soon.


Thank you! I think we can see the light at the end of the tunnel. Looking forward to getting them home and back to normal.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Got my first real paycheck sinch changing jobs, and sent out my package. They misspelled the recipients first name. Just noticed it on the receipt. Address is right though. Hope you like it dear victim.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm glad I waited until I got paid. Holy smokes. Victim is worth it and they should be receiving it on Thursday


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

morganmac said:


> Thank you! I think we can see the light at the end of the tunnel. Looking forward to getting them home and back to normal.


Good to hear they are getting better! I really hope your little one recovers, completely, asap! Sending healing energy!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, postage just keeps getting worse and worse, lately...🙁😡


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Someone should be getting my box on Thursday by UPS. I feel like now UPS is cheaper than the USPS & probably faster.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got a box from WV. Pictures coming


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Omg. These are so cool💕💕 already have my treasures in with my oddities. And mothman is going to work with me. My old girl Maggie approves 💕 Thank you Lizzy Borden 🖤🖤🌹


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I got a box from WV. Pictures coming
> View attachment 769891


Can't wait to see!! Don't forget to post the pics over in the picture thread for this reaper!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

My Oldest commandeered the Flatwoods brochure. I'm not alone in my love for all things spooky. Thabk you again I love everything


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry I'm doing this from my phone. Going over to the picture thread


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> My Oldest commandeered the Flatwoods brochure. I'm not alone in my love for all things spooky. Thabk you again I love everything
> View attachment 769902


Great reap! The corpsed bat and mermaid are done so well...I love the little, adorable Mothman!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

A package has arriiiiiiiivvvved! From who (or is it whom?) I yet know not! I'm going to save it for later tonight and will share proper pictures soon! Thanks mysterious reaper!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Someone has a package at their front door, delivered at 11:08 AM.Or so says UPS.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see the next batch of pictures coming soon from y'all!!! (Don't forget, post your pics in the picture thread so everyone will be sure to see them!!) 🎃 🎃


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Brown truck is delivering a package to a special victim. ✨️ I forgot to put your card in the box. I'll be sending that out thos weekend


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Going to unpin this thread as this is the sign up/discussion one, and all activity would be better in the 
PICTURE AND TEASERS thread! 









Picture and teaser thread- reaper 2022


Here we go! Can't wait to see the teasers and gifts!!!




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Was a great reaper. Looking forward to the Merry reaper sign ups


----------

